# The Driveler Seaside Resort!



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Relax!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Relax!!!


Great drivel title


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

this has potential..........


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Tanner's mom saved the day!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> Tanner's mom



 she gonna beat you,it's douge's wife


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> she gonna beat you,it's douge's wife



Or the one who spend all of douge's OT money.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Great drivel title





Tuffdawg said:


> this has potential..........



We went from sitting by a fire to sitting by the sea 



slip said:


> Tanner's mom saved the day!!



It's Karen!!! Koda's owner!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> she gonna beat you,it's douge's wife



I'm just going to take my scissors to Blast.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

The-Mother-Of Tanner-Who-Spends-All-of-Douge's-OT-Money...


is there oil in this water?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> is there oil in this water?



I don't know, I don't get in the ocean. Why don't you go check, you know you wanna see the pretty colors.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just going to take my scissors to Blast.



I've already been vasectimized


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

So whos gonna be the first to get buried up to their neck?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> The-Mother-Of Tanner-Who-Spends-All-of-Douge's-OT-Money...
> 
> 
> is there oil in this water?



Not yet, but give them time young grasshopper, give them time.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We went from sitting by a fire to sitting by the sea


we kin do both!!! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know, I don't get in the ocean. Why don't you go check, you know you wanna see the pretty colors.



you dont get in da oh-chin? and go koobadivin?


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just going to take my scissors to Blast.





Jeff Raines said:


> I've already been vasectimized


woah.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> So whos gonna be the first to get buried up to their neck?



I will as long as someone makes me some manboobs.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> So whos gonna be the first to get buried up to their neck?



not me,y'all just let a dog come by and p on my head


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

always love the smell of a fresh new driveler


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I will as long as someone makes me some manboobs.



Ketchup does not look good on the monitor............


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> So whos gonna be the first to get buried up to their neck?



then someone will poot in a bucket and put it over my head


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> you dont get in da oh-chin? and go koobadivin?


I can't hardly get her to hold a fishing pole while at the beach. She is skeerd of all the creatures. You should have seen her the first time she cought an eel out of our pond.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> always love the smell of a fresh new driveler



 I know you. Deep down your really a trouble maker.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I've already been vasectimized



I was talking about for cutting Slip's hair.  

You need to tell Douge that getting that is 100 percent pain free. 



Tuffdawg said:


> So whos gonna be the first to get buried up to their neck?



I vote Slip!!!!!!! 



slip said:


> we kin do both!!!
> 
> 
> you dont get in da oh-chin? and go koobadivin?



Nope, no getting in the ocean for me. Maybe half way up to my knees but that's it. Have you ever seen some of the creatures that live in the ocean?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> then someone will poot in a bucket and put it over my head


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> then someone will poot in a bucket and put it over my head



 dang I got busted before hand.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was talking about for cutting Slip's hair.
> 
> You need to tell Douge that getting that is 100 percent pain free.



It just about is.Very minimal.....I was "back in the saddle"in 2 days


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ketchup does not look good on the monitor............


Sorry.



slip said:


> then someone will poot in a bucket and put it over my head


Sound like you've been there and done that.That must be another one of those things on you payback list.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I know you. Deep down your really a trouble maker.



Not me I am one of the good ones around here ask anyone!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was talking about for cutting Slip's hair.
> 
> You need to tell Douge that getting that is 100 percent pain free.
> 
> ...



Douge you better start sleeping with one eye open dude. and dull every blade in the house.

---

i used to live in fla, used to catch everything from sharks and stingrays to some pooting fish the guy next to me said not to touch.

come weird critters there but the predators on the beach are far more scary then the ones in the water.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I can't hardly get her to hold a fishing pole while at the beach. She is skeerd of all the creatures. You should have seen her the first time she cought an eel out of our pond.



It was night time and it looked like a snake. 



Jeff Raines said:


> It just about is.Very minimal.....I was "back in the saddle"in 2 days



See Doug!!! You have about 3 years to think about it.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


>





Tuffdawg said:


> dang I got busted before hand.





Jeff Raines said:


> It just about is.Very minimal.....I was "back in the saddle"in 2 days





dougefresh said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Sound like you've been there and done that.That must be another one of those things on you payback list.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not me I am one of the good ones around here ask anyone!



And you don't lie either huh??? 



slip said:


> come weird critters there but the predators on the beach are far more scary then the ones in the water.



What's on the beach?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> And you don't lie either huh???
> 
> 
> 
> What's on the beach?



When did I ever lie?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See Doug!!! You have about 3 years to think about it.



Seems like there could be a trade made here.
Some one wants a puppy and some one doesn't wants anymore kids


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> And you don't lie either huh???
> 
> 
> 
> What's on the beach?



da people.

think of it like this, its known that people travel down there for holidays, when people travel they often save money for the trip, and once they get there spend/carry it.

crime just goes up when the tourist flood in, but you wont hear about it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> When did I ever lie?



You lied about that rabbit!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Seems like there could be a trade made here.
> Some one wants a puppy and some one doesn't wants anymore kids



Doug wants a puppy and Doug doesn't want anymore kids.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You lied about that rabbit!!!
> 
> :



Okay okay so it wasnt a rabbit it was a drunk bat!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doug wants a puppy and Doug doesn't want anymore kids.



Douge makes da money!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> da people.
> 
> think of it like this, its known that people travel down there for holidays, when people travel they often save money for the trip, and once they get there spend/carry it.
> 
> crime just goes up when the tourist flood in, but you wont hear about it.



Oh, gotcha now. 

I thought you might've been talking about the bathing suits some people wear.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> Douge makes da money!



Man,you've bumped yo head


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay okay so it wasnt a rabbit it was a drunk bat!



_What_!?! 



slip said:


> Douge makes da money!



And Tanner's Mom rules the roost.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, gotcha now.
> 
> I thought you might've been talking about the bathing suits some people wear.


those too..

man, some of them.
ugh.


Jeff Raines said:


> Man,you've bumped yo head





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> And Tanner's Mom rules the roost.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh, gotcha now.
> 
> I thought you might've been talking about the bathing suits some people wear.



You talkin bout my speedo.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


>



Where you running to? 



dougefresh said:


> You talkin bout my speedo.



No comment!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _What_!?!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Yep that ole think got into my bud light and didnt know when to stop!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You talkin bout my speedo.


There ought to be a law agin the things.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You talkin bout my speedo.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Where you running to?
> 
> 
> 
> No comment!



Was that you riding the bike in the picture quinn took


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> There ought to be a law agin the things.


Only for 70yr old men. I look sexy in mine.



deerehauler said:


> Was that you riding the bike in the picture quinn took


Nope, I don't wear the body suit type anymore and green doesn't bring out the color of my eyes.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to bed!!! Good night. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to bed!!! Good night. Y'all have a good one.



C'ya Karen


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

yup im outta here too.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Only for 70yr old men. I look sexy in mine.
> 
> Nope, I don't wear the body suit type anymore and green doesn't bring out the color of my eyes.



Oh lawd please dont wear it when we float the river with HT


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to bed!!! Good night. Y'all have a good one.





slip said:


> yup im outta here too.




Night you 2!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> yup im outta here too.



Take it easy slip


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Bout shutdown time


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh lawd please dont wear it when we float the river with HT


Man..... I was gona work on my tan.







I'll sure be glad when its shift change time. Gots one of them that calls about stupid stuff all the time. Gota just laugh and dumb mule.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Man..... I was gona work on my tan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like everywhere got a couple of them kind around


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

got a visitor in the window


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

I brougt my swim trunks and my flippy floppys to the seaside resort!  I allso brought my gun and froggie goggles   

Mornin knuckleheads!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> got a visitor in the window



Got yall a little mascott!!




BBQBOSS said:


> I brougt my swim trunks and my flippy floppys to the seaside resort!  I allso brought my gun and froggie goggles
> 
> Mornin knuckleheads!



Oh my lawd is all I can say


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Man oh man quiting time is coming late tonight and I still got a hr drive to the old homestead


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Well maybe my last two guys are back so I am gonna call it a night have a great day all my fine driveler friends


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I brougt my swim trunks and my flippy floppys to the seaside resort!  I allso brought my gun and froggie goggles
> 
> Mornin knuckleheads!


Mornin Matt



deerehauler said:


> Well maybe my last two guys are back so I am gonna call it a night have a great day all my fine driveler friends


Have a great day dj


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

How come drivel threads get shut down at 1000 posts,but yet the daily bible verse has 1775 posts and still going?

huh huh huh?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> How come drivel threads get shut down at 1000 posts,but yet the daily bible verse has 1775 posts and still going?
> 
> huh huh huh?



I saw that last week and was wondering the same thing.




Well folks, fixing to make another round and find stuff for the dayshifters to work on. I'm heading south ya'll have a good one.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Can someone wrestle the sun back down, pleaaaaase?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I saw that last week and was wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later Doug


YaraG. said:


> Can someone wrestle the sun back down, pleaaaaase?


Mornin Yara
It's lunchtime


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Later Doug
> 
> Mornin Yara
> It's lunchtime


ugh... Lord please let fall asleep, you know I need it desperately! TG
FYI: Troy is like a hen....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ugh... Lord please let fall asleep, you know I need it desperately! TG
> FYI: Troy is like a hen....


Does he cackle alot.....or eat worms?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Does he cackle alot.....or eat worms?


 

Both,,


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ugh... Lord please let fall asleep, you know I need it desperately! TG
> FYI: Troy is like a hen....


you started it....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Only 35 hrs and 45 minutes to go!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Home now and time for some shut eye!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Does he cackle alot.....or eat worms?


Ya just can't get him to shut-up and go to sleep, yap yap yap. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Both,,


Eeewww... I hope not.


TGattis said:


> you started it....



I plead the 5th!  no I didn't you did.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok after thinking it over for a bit I have decided to go back to bed.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya just can't get him to shut-up and go to sleep, yap yap yap.
> 
> Eeewww... I hope not.
> 
> ...



Alright you two. As my mamma would say...Am I gunna have to put you two in seperate cages.

Mornin all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok after thinking it over for a bit I have decided to go back to bed.



Good luck Benji.... already tried that one and it didn't work for me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Alright you two. As my mamma would say...Am I gunna have to put you two in seperate cages.
> 
> Mornin all.



You're gonna need a heavy duty pad lock for his cage, mornin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Got the coffee brewing and then off to work. This afternoons usual popcorn necklace making session will be replaced with a field trip to a pine thicket in Worth County. Theres a treestand, feeder, and trail camera that need a new place to hunt.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good luck Benji.... already tried that one and it didn't work for me.



You suffer from insomnia too. Some nights I can sleep like a baby but others, I can't buy an hour of good sleep.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey
I gots me an intern for the rest of the week


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and then off to work. This afternoons usual popcorn necklace making session will be replaced with a field trip to a pine thicket in Worth County. Theres a treestand, feeder, and trail camera that need a new place to hunt.



Aw man, I have been waiting for you to finish up that popcorn necklace for me to give to the wife for our anniversary.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You suffer from insomnia too. Some nights I can sleep like a baby but others, I can't buy an hour of good sleep.



If i'm alone I will fall asleep around 2am but if I have company (not lastnight) around 12ish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Someone over there tickling you!?!?


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

mornin!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning!!!!!!!!  zoom-zoom, bbl..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Aw man, I have been waiting for you to finish up that popcorn necklace for me to give to the wife for our anniversary.



I told you i was going to do a macaroni art for your anniversary. Just got to get some more glue sticks. Seth ate every crayon and gluestick we had in the activity box. Again.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and then off to work. This afternoons usual popcorn necklace making session will be replaced with a field trip to a pine thicket in Worth County. Theres a treestand, feeder, and trail camera that need a new place to hunt.



When we gonna see some pic's of them piggies bama

Morning folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What?








YaraG. said:


> Someone over there tickling you!?!?



mebbe...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Good morning all my fine Driveler friends!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe...



Hhhhmmmm


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning all my fine Driveler friends!!!!!!!!



Mornin'


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe...


Be honest,you're tickling yourself,aintcha?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning all my fine Driveler friends!!!!!!!!



Mornin Karen


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mernin Yall... I sure would like to  right now 

Yall have a good weekend?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin'



Good Mornin! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Karen



Mornin Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall... I sure would like to  right now
> 
> Yall have a good weekend?



hey snowy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta go feed the boys. I'll see y'all later!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin!!





baldfish said:


> When we gonna see some pic's of them piggies bama
> 
> Morning folks





Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning all my fine Driveler friends!!!!!!!!





YaraG. said:


> Hhhhmmmm





SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall... I sure would like to  right now
> 
> Yall have a good weekend?



Hello to all my hawt sexy dribblers.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello to all my hawt sexy dribblers.



hello I love your new avatar, hawty


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall... I sure would like to  right now
> 
> Yall have a good weekend?



Mornin Snowy. 
Yall have a good campin trip?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta run some errands. Talk with yall later.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello to all my hawt sexy dribblers.



Well thank you. 

You are lookin all farmer tanned in your sexy new avatar.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

i better get off my bum and go cut some grass


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello to all my hawt sexy dribblers.



Mornin'....wish that was me in that pool.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well thank you.
> 
> You are lookin all farmer tanned in your sexy new avatar.



i seen em first


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> i better get off my bum and go cut some grass



It's too hot don't go!! Stay here with us, it's cooler.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hello I love your new avatar, hawty



I thought you might like that!   My wife and sister talked me into that one!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin'....wish that was me in that pool.



Me too.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello to all my hawt sexy dribblers.



There is something wrong with you calling me sexy I won't take you hog hunting again. I thought you just walked slower than me now I know


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Yara you gonna eat the worm out of that tequilla in your avy. If so you one tuff woman


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> hey snowy


Mornin Jeff 


BBQBOSS said:


> Hello to all my hawt sexy dribblers.


Mornin Matty 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowy.
> Yall have a good campin trip?



Mornin Neil! 

Oh yeah, it was AWESOME!!! Gonna get some pics posted later, after I get back from the Dr appt. 

Here's just a few for now  (I know, blowin up the page, but its worth it!    )


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Me too.


Git-r-done!


baldfish said:


> Yara you gonna eat the worm out of that tequilla in your avy. If so you one tuff woman


It's a small snake ...heck no. The avatar is for Nic to laugh at. It's my #1 phobia.


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> Mornin Matty
> 
> ...



Amazing!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Me too.



you'd just rub her butt


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Git-r-done!
> 
> It's a small snake ...heck no. The avatar is for Nic to laugh at. It's my #1 phobia.
> 
> ...



Just askin



Jeff Raines said:


> you'd just rub her butt



He'd probaly rub any butt


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

ok gotta run! Yall be good...yeah right  Be good at it


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Just askin
> 
> 
> 
> He'd probaly rub any butt





Jeff Raines said:


> you'd just rub her butt



Ty but my butt doesn't need rubbing someone already took care of it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you'd just rub her butt



Well... yeah! 



baldfish said:


> Just askin
> 
> 
> 
> He'd probaly rub any butt



Well.... yeah!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty but my butt doesn't need rubbing someone already took care of it



It's an inside joke Yara.BBQ BOSS is an expert on cooking boston butts and making his own rubs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty but my butt doesn't need rubbing someone already took care of it



But how could you turn down that much sexiness in my avatar?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2010)

Mornin' everyone!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Matty in your avy you look like mall cop in the pool


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' everyone!!!!



Herrro.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Matty in your avy you look like mall cop in the pool



Im da pool police, Hayyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Matty in your avy you look like mall cop in the pool


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' everyone!!!!


Mornin Chief! 



baldfish said:


> Matty in your avy you look like mall cop in the pool



Hey my B,B & B Bro!! 

I see chuckiepoo lurking!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning everybody!

Sneakin a peek while the cat's away!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> Sneakin a peek while the cat's away!



Hey stranger, how ya been?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey stranger, how ya been?



Peachy! And yourself?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Peachy! And yourself?



 'bout the same!   They must be keeping you tied up down there!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

mornin yall my phone started growling at me and woke me up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin yall my phone started growling at me and woke me up



It has an "off" AND a "change" button......


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It has an "off" AND a "change" button......



i know that just forgot bout it that cougar growling and screaming makes a good alarm clock


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i know that just forgot bout it that cougar growling and screaming makes a good alarm clock



I don't even like an alarm clock, I sure as heck don't want a cougar waking me up!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'bout the same!   They must be keeping you tied up down there!



Busy at the shop and the puter at home's so slow (dialup) I mostly been reading.......okay..lurking!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't even like an alarm clock, I sure as heck don't want a cougar waking me up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't even like an alarm clock, I sure as heck don't want a cougar waking me up!



You can wake me up anytime!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't even like an alarm clock, I sure as heck don't want a cougar waking me up!





Hooked On Quack said:


> You can wake me up anytime!!


You beat me to it!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mornin' again folks. Let's see if round two is any better.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why is it Dr offices want you on time, then proceed to stick you in a room and make you wait?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Busy at the shop and the puter at home's so slow (dialup) I mostly been reading.......okay..lurking!


Hey, I know what you mean about the dial up, I didn't think that nightmare would EVER end, but finally got DSL at the house, it makes a big difference!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You can wake me up anytime!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> You beat me to it!!



Aaawww, you two............ so sweet.............. but when "cougar" & "women" are mentioned together I get this picture of .................. hhhmmm.............. something I ain't!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' again folks. Let's see if round two is any better.


I sure hope so!! Mornin Benji! 



SnowHunter said:


> Why is it Dr offices want you on time, then proceed to stick you in a room and make you wait?



 Don't that just infuriate you?!?! 
Mornin Sis!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mornin Benji, Tpaw, Chuckiepoo and all yall


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I coulda got another hour of sleep 
Mornin Sista


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I coulda got another hour of sleep
> Mornin Sista



I ck'd out your pics on FB, awesome scenery!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I ck'd out your pics on FB, awesome scenery!



Oh man, Sista, to see it in person was just stunning! Such amazing atmosphere and hardly touched by man, just WOW. When we first got to the overlook, all I could do was stare


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 2, 2010)

Got a feeling today is going to be one of those days. 

Wish I could call in sick.....


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

uh man...

morning folks.



awesome pics snowy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh man, Sista, to see it in person was just stunning! Such amazing atmosphere and hardly touched by man, just WOW. When we first got to the overlook, all I could do was stare


I can imagine!! 



Benji314 said:


> Got a feeling today is going to be one of those days.
> 
> Wish I could call in sick.....


I had that same feeling this morning! 



slip said:


> uh man...
> 
> morning folks.
> 
> ...



Uuuhh, man, when's your next doc appt??


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh, man, when's your next doc appt??



i dont need no docta, i just gotta find who do right good voodoo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont need no docta, i just gotta find who do right good voodoo



Iz got conecshuns, want me to hook you up?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Its all just so confusing.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Its all just so confusing.



 No, no it isn't, remember, take the plastic off FIRST!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, no it isn't, remember, take the plastic off FIRST!



 Dang it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dang it.



 dat's what I thought!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dat's what I thought!



 It sux being blonde. Many disadvantages.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Iz got conecshuns, want me to hook you up?


i see da heart voodoo keeper in a week and im working on a appt for the ENT voodoo keeper soon.


Tuffdawg said:


> It sux being blonde. Many disadvantages.



cut it all off


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

oops.............................................. I did it again.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Well hello there TuffStuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> It sux being blonde. Many disadvantages.


 But also advantages too! 



slip said:


> i see da heart voodoo keeper in a week and im working on a appt for the ENT voodoo keeper soon.
> 
> 
> cut it all off


ok, but if ya need another, let me know, I got dem coneckshuns I wuz tellin u 'bout.......



Tuffdawg said:


> oops.............................................. I did it again.



 TURN OFF the Britney CD, NOW!!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But also advantages too!
> 
> 
> ok, but if ya need another, let me know, I got dem coneckshuns I wuz tellin u 'bout.......
> ...



wiff who?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

It's raining, it's pouring.........


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's raining, it's pouring.........



is 'Fresh snoreing?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> wiff who?


I'll pm you..................... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's raining, it's pouring.........





slip said:


> is 'Fresh snoreing?



 beat me to it!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> But how could you turn down that much sexiness in my avatar?!?!?!?!


I have restrained myself from trying to rip you out of my PC, lol.



Jeff Raines said:


> It's an inside joke Yara.BBQ BOSS is an expert on cooking boston butts and making his own rubs



Yum-o! I make a purrty mean pork butt myself.

Btw... it's hotter than heck out here. I have a friend helping me work on the car, too hot for manual labor today. Oh well back to work I go. muah


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> is 'Fresh snoreing?



If he is I don't hear him. Why, you hear something? 

It was really raining just a minute ago. The satellite went out and everything.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> If he is I don't hear him. Why, you hear something?
> 
> It was really raining just a minute ago. The satellite went out and everything.



It just thundered here............ it be moving in!! 
You still on for the yard sell Sat.??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>





What up TPaw??


----------



## Swede (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi 



It's humpday


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What up TPaw??


Nothing at all. How you been?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It just thundered here............ it be moving in!!
> You still on for the yard sell Sat.??



Just thundered here too. 

I am still having the yard sale. I have got to get rid of all this baby stuff. If the weather is good we're thinking about taking the boys to Chehaw afterwards. 



Swede said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> It's humpday



Already!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> It's humpday



That dog has been humpin sumpin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


 And your point would (again) be?!?!?!  



Swede said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> It's humpday


Sweededster!!!!!!!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Just thundered here too.
> 
> I am still having the yard sale. I have got to get rid of all this baby stuff. If the weather is good we're thinking about taking the boys to Chehaw afterwards.
> Already!?!


Swweeeet!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have restrained myself from trying to rip you out of my PC, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's tough, but stay strong... most women cant take it and just give in to their desires of the BBQBOSS.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi again  

1hr wait for a 5 min physical  

How yall doin?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi again
> 
> 1hr wait for a 5 min physical
> 
> How yall doin?



Howdy snowmama.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy snowmama.



you need one of dem things that floats around but has cup (beer) holders on it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

hey snowy tuffy keebs bbq and sgg


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> It's humpday




Hiya big boy!!



Turkeypaw said:


> Nothing at all. How you been?



Same ole crap just a different day, you still working nights?




BBQBOSS said:


> I know it's tough, but stay strong... most men cant take it and just give in to their desires of the BBQBOSS.




Fixed it fer ya...




SnowHunter said:


> Hi again
> 
> 1hr wait for a 5 min physical
> 
> How yall doin?





Hiya galfriend!!!  Know your pain, they stuck me in a little bitty room yesterday for an hour and 15 minutes.  When my doctor  FINALLY walked in I raised cain, but then she told me she was tending to an emergency and I felt kinda bad.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi again
> 
> 1hr wait for a 5 min physical
> 
> How yall doin?


It doesn't make sense, does it? 



Seth carter said:


> hey snowy tuffy keebs bbq and sgg


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya big boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bad quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bad quack



Who let you out of da basement??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy snowmama.


Hey Matty 



Seth carter said:


> hey snowy tuffy keebs bbq and sgg


Hi Seth



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya big boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Quackers  There wasn't an emergency, I can assure ya that  They checked my ears, throat, breathing, heart and push/pull with arms n legs, thats it  I do got 20/20 vision still though  



Keebs said:


> It doesn't make sense, does it?


heck no  they gotta schedule stuff better


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

High altitude fly by...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> you need one of dem things that floats around but has cup (beer) holders on it.



I do!  It has the cooler in the middle and about 6 cupholders around it. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya big boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Troy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who let you out of da basement??


uuuhhh, YOU did!



SnowHunter said:


> heck no  they gotta schedule stuff better


Good Luck with that, but I HAVE seen signs in my doc's office that ask that "Only the patient be seen, make another appointment if you are with the patient" folks trying to see the doc when they take someone else........ 



TGattis said:


> High altitude fly by...



 Troy!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who let you out of da basement??


i will cut him for you! want me to cut him? ill cut him.




SnowHunter said:


> Hey Quackers  There wasn't an emergency, I can assure ya that  They checked my ears, throat, breathing, heart and push/pull with arms n legs, thats it  I do got 20/20 vision still though



when they tested mine a few days ago they said i had 20/15


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Howdy Mikey!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i will cut him for you! want me to cut him? ill cut him.


calm down, caaallllmmmm down, back Away from the knives............... 



jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Howdy, howdy!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i will cut him for you! want me to cut him? ill cut him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uu better not be thinkin bout cuttin me


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Mikey!



Mikey don't play thatWhat up Matt!!!!experimented any with your new spice?


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all


hey dude



Seth carter said:


> uu better not be thinkin bout cuttin me



hopped up on SUGAR. sorry.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> hey dude
> 
> 
> 
> hopped up on SUGAR. sorry.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> calm down, caaallllmmmm down, back Away from the knives...............
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, howdy!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Boss,

I cooked some ribs this past weekend for the family. I used some of your sauce. The family is not as crazy bout the vinegar sauce as I am so I added a little sweet to the vinegar to tone it down for the troops. The combo worked and everyone raved about "my"  new recipe. I did eventually give you credit.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

gess waty im eatin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess waty im eatin



Vienna sausages with saltines and some cheetos ?
Heck , I don't know.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know it's tough, but stay strong... most women cant take it and just give in to their desires of the BBQBOSS.



It will be tough but I think I might ...just might be able to resist. Unless you plan on using some of that famous butt, to wheel me in.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Vienna sausages with saltines and some cheetos ?
> Heck , I don't know.



freid fish hush puppies and french fries


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i will cut him for you! want me to cut him? ill cut him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Down lil bro, downnnnnnnn!!




Seth carter said:


> gess waty im eatin





Hopefully something that will improve your spelling??


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> hey dude




What sup Slip....You better get to those Dr's...either that or I am gonna send Keebsyour way


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Down lil bro, downnnnnnnn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fish is supposed to be brain food. Eat up son......Eat up.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

yall are slow 2day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> fish is supposed to be brain food. Eat up son......Eat up.







There ain't that many fish in the ocean...


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What sup Slip....You better get to those Dr's...either that or I am gonna send Keebsyour way



one more week and they'll be seein me
(next) tue is heart doc day and wed is ENT.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What sup Slip....You better get to those Dr's...either that or I am gonna send Keebsyour way


Beat ya to it darlin', me & him done talked........ I'm letting him settle it "HIS" way for now 



Sterlo58 said:


> fish is supposed to be brain food. Eat up son......Eat up.


   



Hooked On Quack said:


> There ain't that many fish in the ocean...


   



slip said:


> one more week and they'll be seein me
> (next) tue is heart doc day and wed is ENT.



  and we'd like a full report please, K? TY!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?



oh, the normal, Quack chasing Seth back to the basement, slip threatening to cut folks, Matty flirting, Troy flying through, Tpaw lurking, me & jm riding roughshod over slips doc appt.'s........... eeeh, the usual................


----------



## Swede (Jun 2, 2010)

Bout to be a light show here in Larryville.

Glad I got that steel plate in my head replaced with a carbon fiber one


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh, the normal, Quack chasing Seth back to the basement, slip threatening to cut folks, Matty flirting, Troy flying through, Tpaw lurking, me & jm riding roughshod over slips doc appt.'s........... eeeh, the usual................



That was awesome Keebs!!! Thanks! You know, you'd make an excellent Keeper of the Driveler!  Juss sayin..........


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beat ya to it darlin', me & him done talked........ I'm letting him settle it "HIS" way for now


no! if it was MY way i'd go find a big oak tree to rest under.....but noooooo.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Boss,
> 
> I cooked some ribs this past weekend for the family. I used some of your sauce. The family is not as crazy bout the vinegar sauce as I am so I added a little sweet to the vinegar to tone it down for the troops. The combo worked and everyone raved about "my"  new recipe. I did eventually give you credit.



Nice, you should have taken the credit! I woulnd't have cared!   I have had other people tell me they mixed the two of them together as well and liked it.  I like one or the other.  Never mixed them before but i may try it out. 



YaraG. said:


> It will be tough but I think I might ...just might be able to resist. Unless you plan on using some of that famous butt, to wheel me in.



  



Swede said:


> Bout to be a light show here in Larryville.
> 
> Glad I got that steel plate in my head replaced with a carbon fiber one



Movin on up  in the world are we?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Swede said:


> Bout to be a light show here in Larryville.
> 
> Glad I got that steel plate in my head replaced with a carbon fiber one


It wouldn't have tingled but for a bit............ tha-tha-tha-that's wha-wha-wha-wha- I was to-to-to-told 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That was awesome Keebs!!! Thanks! You know, you'd make an excellent Keeper of the Driveler!  Juss sayin..........



Nope, remember my "Fried Green Tomatoes" quote.......... "I'm older and have more insurance".......... plus, Nic said I was exempt! 

Text from Nicodemus, said to tell you all Hellooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 2, 2010)

Me and Master fixing to hit 29 years Sunday, need some ideas on what to get a woman who has everything..(me)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> no! if it was MY way i'd go find a big oak tree to rest under.....but noooooo.



Am I gonna have to have you step into the back room *Again*???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Duke, nice pic but didja HAVE to blow up da page??? Snowy's done done it once fer today!!    
Oh, happy 29th anniversary, btw!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, remember my "Fried Green Tomatoes" quote.......... "I'm older and have more insurance".......... plus, Nic said I was exempt!



I love that movie!!!



Sirduke said:


> Me and Master fixing to hit 29 years Sunday, need some ideas on what to get a woman who has everything..(me)



Congratulations!!! A woman can never have too much jewelry.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Text from Nicodemus, said to tell you all Hellooooo!!!!!!!



Just in case any one missed this little tidbit...............


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is Nic hiding out at ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Where is Nic hiding out at ?



Tifton, working on a line that feeds Fitz. he said.............   He was checking to see if I still had lights........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Afternoon, people i know, love, admire, stawk, and tolerate( didn't want to leave Seth out). 
Looks like the usual afternoon storms are blowing up again. Still hope to go get my feeder and deer stand but it will prolly be late. So........ naptime!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people i know, love, admire, stawk, and tolerate( didn't want to leave Seth out).
> Looks like the usual afternoon storms are blowing up again. Still hope to go get my feeder and deer stand but it will prolly be late. So........ naptime!



Hey bammer!! I love stawkin you to bro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey bammer!! I love stawkin you to bro.



I wish i could say something witty about your avatar. Honestly, the thought of swimming in a cold pool with a water cannon, a beer, and a good floatie sounds really good!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey.....someone say seaside resort??? I got some rum and a cooler of beer........just need someone to put some sunscreen on me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people i know, love, admire, stawk, and tolerate( didn't want to leave Seth out).
> Looks like the usual afternoon storms are blowing up again. Still hope to go get my feeder and deer stand but it will prolly be late. So........ naptime!



 Heeyyyyyy Wobert


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeyyyyyy Wobert



hey, baybay!!!
okay, me and Lewis gonna take a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey.....someone say seaside resort??? I got some rum and a cooler of beer........just need someone to put some sunscreen on me









 Me, me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey over here!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, baybay!!!
> okay, me and Lewis gonna take a nap.



okey dokey, don't forget his nose warmer this time.................


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people i know, love, admire, stawk, and tolerate( didn't want to leave Seth out).
> Looks like the usual afternoon storms are blowing up again. Still hope to go get my feeder and deer stand but it will prolly be late. So........ naptime!



I was going to take a nap, but the second I closed my eyes, Carter woke up.  



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey.....someone say seaside resort??? I got some rum and a cooler of beer........just need someone to put some sunscreen on me



What about your pool girl?


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

the rain is coming and oh shucks.....cant cut the grass in the rain.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 2, 2010)

Lordy I'm stuffed.  Steak fajitas with onions and bell peppers and monterey jack cheese and sour cream and guacamole and pico de gallo and jalapeno peppers with refried beans and rice and chips with white queso dip.

I think I need a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> the rain is coming and oh shucks.....cant cut the grass in the rain.



If you'd get up at a decent hour you could have already had it cut!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Lordy I'm stuffed.  Steak fajitas with onions and bell peppers and monterey jack cheese and sour cream and guacamole and pico de gallo and jalapeno peppers with refried beans and rice and chips with white queso dip.
> 
> I think I need a nap.



BKA??? is that YOU??????????   oh WAIT, you don't have your mod powers any more..............


----------



## pbradley (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BKA??? is that YOU??????????   oh WAIT, you don't have your mod powers any more..............



Ol Red is back.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Ol Red is back.



He wasn't BKA too was he????????????


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If you'd get up at a decent hour you could have already had it cut!



someone has to stay up and keep the zoo crew in check.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> someone has to stay up and keep the zoo crew in check.....



MmmmmHHHmmmm, and I ain't seen a driveler in I couldn't TELL you when....................


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Well its that time of day agian guess I need to get moving so I can go to griffin and get me some dinner before work. What do I want to eat?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> someone has to stay up and keep the zoo crew in check.....



 Yes, the zoo crew is a rowdy bunch of folks.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well its that time of day agian guess I need to get moving so I can go to griffin and get me some dinner before work. What do I want to eat?



Zaxbys!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well its that time of day agian guess I need to get moving so I can go to griffin and get me some dinner before work. What do I want to eat?


Go by & tell my b-i-l HEY! fer me! Then go by hhhhmmm, IDK, Yappaneese maybe?? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes, the zoo crew is a rowdy bunch of folks.



 watch it Tanner's Mama!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Zaxbys!


 I was kinda thinkin that myself I tried the sweet an spicy sauce the other day anx mmm I liked it.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Zaxbys!



Yuck!!!



Keebs said:


> watch it Tanner's Mama!



What about Carter, I'm his Mama too!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I was kinda thinkin that myself I tried the sweet an spicy sauce the other day anx mmm I liked it.



I like it Insane!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHHHmmmm, and I ain't seen a driveler in I couldn't TELL you when....................


maybe, depending on how much yard work i get done and in what time frame....maybe...maybe ill do one tonight.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes, the zoo crew is a rowdy bunch of folks.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go by & tell my b-i-l HEY! fer me! Then go by hhhhmmm, IDK, Yappaneese maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> watch it Tanner's Mama!



Where is b-i-l at keebs! Oh and hellooooooo!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> I like it Insane!


OH yeah they are good like that but after 4 a I gotta take a 5 min break!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BKA??? is that YOU??????????   oh WAIT, you don't have your mod powers any more..............





He's gonna have more than "mod powers" after eating all that for dinner!! Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffft...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yuck!!!
> What about Carter, I'm his Mama too!


TannerCarterMamanitecrewinstigatersista! 



Strych9 said:


> I like it Insane!


 Isn't that the hottest one they have???  Gawd, that one is so hot it doesn't have a taste! (ok, maybe it burned my taste buds off!) 



slip said:


> maybe, depending on how much yard work i get done and in what time frame....maybe...maybe ill do one tonight.


MMmmmHHHmmmm................ tapping fingers........... *really*??



deerehauler said:


> Where is b-i-l at keebs! Oh and hellooooooo!


at werk............  he works in Griffin at the GISA Office................ and Heelllooooo SlimJim!!!!!!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> He's gonna have more than "mod powers" after eating all that for dinner!! Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffft...


  you got dat right!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

Aahhhh...Air conditioning, no boots, no socks, no shirt and a ice cold Black & Tan.....Yes...life is good!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TannerCarterMamanitecrewinstigatersista!
> 
> 
> Isn't that the hottest one they have???  Gawd, that one is so hot it doesn't have a taste! (ok, maybe it burned my taste buds off!)
> ...


hi!

No, they've got a few more that are hotter.  You know I like it hott!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay time to roll out and get food then work talk to yall in a bit


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm back........... and thinking about whats for supper at the station.
Cooked up a Jumbo Gumbo last night, gotta do something different tonight


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hi!
> 
> No, they've got a few more that are hotter.  You know I like it hott!


oh the hottest are the ones i gotta take a break on


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

hellooo all crazy drivlers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hi!
> 
> No, they've got a few more that are hotter.  You know I like it hott!


I've seen your wife, I know you do.............. 



deerehauler said:


> Okay time to roll out and get food then work talk to yall in a bit


 safe travels darlin'! 



Sirduke said:


> I'm back........... and thinking about whats for supper at the station.
> Cooked up a Jumbo Gumbo last night, gotta do something different tonight



Steak & taters????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hellooo all crazy drivlers



look at the monitor instead of the mirror, gooffus!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Cooked a roast and taters in the DO
Take a look

Preparing



seared and taters added



The finished product







and dang is it good it's practice for saturday evening dinner


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> look at the monitor instead of the mirror, gooffus!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey............. B, B & B, Bro.................. I didn't know you wore toe jewelry!    (but the food looked delish!!  )


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa, Dudes!!!
about a 40-50mph wind gust just blew thru here! I got limbs down and lawn furniture knocked over.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey............. B, B & B, Bro.................. I didn't know you wore toe jewelry!    (but the food looked delish!!  )



want some candy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa, Dudes!!!
> about a 40-50mph wind gust just blew thru here! I got limbs down and lawn furniture knocked over.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey............. B, B & B, Bro.................. I didn't know you wore toe jewelry!    (but the food looked delish!!  )



I pull them off nicely don't I


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2010)

Say a prayer for the idiots who are fixin` to be out in this mess. Standin` by to head out in it...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

ayyyyyy

storming here! How yall doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer for the idiots who are fixin` to be out in this mess. Standin` by to head out in it...



you got it Nick


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> you got it Nick



x2 nick


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Me and Master fixing to hit 29 years Sunday, need some ideas on what to get a woman who has everything..(me)



Write her a beautiful letter instead of buying her a card. Recap on all of your memorable moments and what they have meant, having her there to share them. Remind her of little things, like what she was wearing when you picked her up from dads house, for the first time. Take a shower with her and wash her hair for her... **sighs** 

I'm a sentimental mushball. I'm not one for jewels, perfumes, chocolate, etc, etc. A touching letter and make me dinner!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Trim her toenails, scrape her calusses, shave her armpits and legs for her............ahhhh the romantic moments...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2010)

We just forevermore thumped by the weather here. It got rough!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We just forevermore thumped by the weather here. It got rough!!!



be safe out there man. dont need you to get fried


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> be safe out there man. dont need you to get fried



I ain`t gonna git fried.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver is in da Hooouussee...  

Howdy Folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2010)

Howdy Kim. I`m here till they isolate the trouble. Then I`m off to the races.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tryin' to get ugly in Mitchell County now. Wind just came ripping thru and then stopped.

I don't trust it when it blows that hard and then just quits.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Kim. I`m here till they isolate the trouble. Then I`m off to the races.



Stay safe My Man.  We just started getting the frogs dropped outta the sky here....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Tryin' to get ugly in Mitchell County now. Wind just came ripping thru and then stopped.
> 
> I don't trust it when it blows that hard and then just quits.



That`s what popped Fort Gaines a little while ago. It just quit here, but it`s still thunderin`. I wish they would hurry up. I don`t want another all nighter. Two in one week is gonna make me somewhat irritable.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

Evening all


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

keebs keebs keebs kebo kebo kebo keboo keboo


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We just forevermore thumped by the weather here. It got rough!!!



I guess you got the same wind gust i did.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Evening all


 
Hey Mike....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t gonna git fried.



deep fried nick


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mike....



evening Miguel......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mike....



Hugh...  Question...???  Was it what ya expected???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hugh...  Question...???  Was it what ya expected???



What's up Kim...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

evening ya'll


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evening ya'll



howdy


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What's up Kim...



EVening dude.  Getting pounded here.  Hoping it will let a in just a bit


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Write her a beautiful letter instead of buying her a card. Recap on all of your memorable moments and what they have meant, having her there to share them. Remind her of little things, like what she was wearing when you picked her up from dads house, for the first time. Take a shower with her and wash her hair for her... **sighs**
> 
> I write short stories, and have been threatened within an inch of my life if I write one about her, so thats out. Her dad died when she was 12, so that's out. The shower sounds like a plan though...
> 
> I'm a sentimental mushball. I'm not one for jewels, perfumes, chocolate, etc, etc. A touching letter and make me dinner!



As a professional fatman, I cook all the time...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trim her toenails, scrape her calusses, shave her armpits and legs for her............ahhhh the romantic moments...



Tried to get her to let me shave her legs and the rest, got offered my head on a platter.

Guess I'll get a dozen roses and wrap my self in saran wrap and meet her at the door...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evening ya'll



HIyaz..


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> EVening dude.  Getting pounded here.  Hoping it will let a in just a bit



Not a drop of rain here....We usually get the light shows,base get pounded and power goes out,then I go to work


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> As a professional fatman, I cook all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats a spooky thought..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, that one was close.  I am outta here for a bit..
Laters


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Me and Master fixing to hit 29 years Sunday, need some ideas on what to get a woman who has everything..(me)




29 yrs...I hit 15 tomorrow....Take her to dinner ,but remember the card and flowers


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> *As a professional fatman, I cook all the time...*
> 
> 
> Tried to get her to let me shave her legs and the rest, got offered my head on a platter.
> ...


 quit it!


Seth carter said:


> howdy





Redneck Maguiver said:


> HIyaz..



evening fellas...what's on the menu tonight?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what popped Fort Gaines a little while ago. It just quit here, but it`s still thunderin`. I wish they would hurry up. I don`t want another all nighter. Two in one week is gonna make me somewhat irritable.



Would me, too. I much prefer my bed to a chinese firedrill at 3 in the morning.

You get the call, you be careful out there, Nic!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> quit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hot dogs. Gonna put mustard on them. I know it's crazy, but i'm feeling adventurous tonight. May throw in a couple of handfuls of tater chips too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evening fellas...what's on the menu tonight?





Rain` wind, mud, trees on powerlines, no sleep, long hours...

Sound good?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

11 folks in here what's everybody doing??........Sittin on their hands??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain` wind, mud, trees on powerlines, no sleep, long hours...
> 
> Sound good?


 
I bet you ride in that truck singin this tune don't you Nick? 

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqrMd5y7QXQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqrMd5y7QXQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 11 folks in here what's everybody doing??........Sittin on their hands??



Howdy, Mitch!
Just downloaded the last trailcam pucs from the turkey place. Need to charge my external batteries to get ready for the weekend. Looks like feeder and stand retrieval is out today. Whole lotta red sitting right on top of Worth County.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 11 folks in here what's everybody doing??........Sittin on their hands??


 
Observing the imposter in the other thread..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you think, Nic? Young two-year old? I think his beard is about 7-8 inches and maybe 3/4 inch spurs:


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 11 folks in here what's everybody doing??........Sittin on their hands??



Looking out the window here. It got too quiet, too fast.
How ya been, Mitch?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Observing the imposter in the other thread..


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 2, 2010)

I got lost


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Mitch!
> Just downloaded the last trailcam pucs from the turkey place. Need to charge my external batteries to get ready for the weekend. Looks like feeder and stand retrieval is out today. Whole lotta red sitting right on top of Worth County.


Howdy Robert!!..........I just don't see how you do it.........I just can't get excited about getting out in  this heat, bugs and humidity



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Observing the imposter in the other thread..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Robert!!..........I just don't see how you do it.........I just can't get excited about getting out in this heat, bugs and humidity


 
He's hoping that turkey will step in front of a piggie right as he shoots...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Looking out the window here. It got too quiet, too fast.
> How ya been, Mitch?


What's up Chuck??



jmfauver said:


> I got lost


Case of ADD How is it going Mike!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up Chuck??


 
It's that stuff that comes out of your mouth when you've had too much Vodka........................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Robert!!..........I just don't see how you do it.........I just can't get excited about getting out in  this heat, bugs and humidity


I'm a firm believer in trailcams. If the hogs are getting there every day about 6:30, i'll get in the tree about 6.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's hoping that turkey will step in front of a piggie right as he shoots...


haven't seen a turkey like that in Pigland in about 3 years now.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up Chuck??



Very little.....Just the way I like it!

Gotta run. Tell Miss Elaine I said hello!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

I SEE YOU


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's that stuff that comes out of your mouth when you've had too much Vodka........................


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

i never thought i would say it but..


turkey "bacon" aint so bad.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i never thought i would say it but..
> 
> 
> turkey "bacon" aint so bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i never thought i would say it but..
> 
> 
> turkey "bacon" aint so bad.


 
Shoulda tried it 10 years ago. It was bad then.
Do you reckon it's still healthy for you after they put all of the artificial flavorings in it to make it taste like something other than shoe leather?


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


>



 ah heck....time to go pick a fight or something...


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shoulda tried it 10 years ago. It was bad then.
> Do you reckon it's still healthy for you after they put all of the artificial flavorings in it to make it taste like something other than shoe leather?



you have a valid point there.
it wasnt my choice though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i never thought i would say it but..
> 
> 
> turkey "bacon" aint so bad.


ewww.....
Just what part of a turkey does the bacon come from? 
Whats next, Tofu BBQ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ewww.....
> Just what part of a turkey does the bacon come from?
> Whats next, Tofu BBQ?


and you thought it didn't exist!!!






http://vegetarian.about.com/od/maindishentreerecipes/r/BBQTofu.htm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Nick. I found a bargain for you, since I know how fond you are of these particular critters...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=543904


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> and you thought it didn't exist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 blasphemy


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> and you thought it didn't exist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even i wouldnt be forced to go that far!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> blasphemy



Can you imagine somebody asking BBQBOSS if he would kindly grill this soybean curd for them?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you imagine somebody asking BBQBOSS if he would kindly grill this soybean curd for them?


 
I can imagine him pimp slapping them with a spatula if they did ask...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you imagine somebody asking BBQBOSS if he would kindly grill this soybean curd for them?



 Somehow, I'm bettin it'd end up in the coals


----------



## pbradley (Jun 2, 2010)

lots of gnarly lightning here in ClayCo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Lawdy, who tied a ton of bricks to this thread???


----------



## pbradley (Jun 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> lots of gnarly lightning here in ClayCo.



That one rattled the windows! Gotta go!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> lots of gnarly lightning here in ClayCo.


looks like we've got a pretty bad one bearing down on us right now.........I can hear the thunder rumbling now...........Pecan trees outside moving around pretty good too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> looks like we've got a pretty bad one bearing down on us right now.........I can hear the thunder rumbling now...........Pecan trees outside moving around pretty good too!!


If you're in the path of that little yellow diamond you're about to get hammered...(oops, it doesn't show up dangit)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're in the path of that little yellow diamond you're about to get hammered...(oops, it doesn't show up dangit)


We are just to the north of that path.......between the diamond and the county line!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2010)

Stalk Stalk Stalk.... Corn shucked, blanched and frozen. Some on the cobb, some cut off.

All the laundry is done, supper has been cooked, eaten and the kitchen cleaned back up. 

Chocolate milkshakes were made and consumed in record time.

Dog has been fed, trash taken out.

Kids have had showers. 

Worked 4:30am til 3:00pm today.

Fishbait at his mom's helping her shuck and put more corn up. He has a plate in the fridge. No milkshake, if he wants one, he'll have to make it himself. 

I think I have FINALLY found a little ME TIME this evening.  


Hi Wobbert-Woo  and anyone else viewing this thread or who might give a darned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Stalk Stalk Stalk.... Corn shucked, blanched and frozen. Some on the cobb, some cut off.
> 
> All the laundry is done, supper has been cooked, eaten and the kitchen cleaned back up.
> 
> ...


 
I give darns all of the time.

Hey Tbug...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you imagine somebody asking BBQBOSS if he would kindly grill this soybean curd for them?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can imagine him pimp slapping them with a spatula if they did ask...



Yep.... no smile, no hesitation... just.... <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wDdmdJ1cCsI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wDdmdJ1cCsI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Stalk Stalk Stalk.... Corn shucked, blanched and frozen. Some on the cobb, some cut off.
> 
> All the laundry is done, supper has been cooked, eaten and the kitchen cleaned back up.
> 
> ...



Hiya, Bugsy!!
If its not too much trouble, keep those corn cobs and we'll make some soured corn juice for the porkchops running around.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give darns all of the time.
> 
> Hey Tbug...



Hi there. 

I know ya do.  

PM incoming.  





rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Bugsy!!
> If its not too much trouble, keep those corn cobs and we'll make some soured corn juice for the porkchops running around.



Crud.  Threw all mine away but I'll call Fishbait and tell him to save his mom's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I know ya do.
> 
> PM incoming.


 
Got it............my GOODNESS you are flexible...


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

dang glad im done with all that yard work.

how yalls doing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> dang glad im done with all that yard work.
> 
> how yalls doing?



trying to find someplace in town that has some "hog wild" attractant to mix in the corn. Its kind of granulated with a very strong berry smell. Thought about crushing a box of kids cereal or seeing if there is a homebrew recipe.
Shoulda ordered some last week.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to find someplace in town that has some "hog wild" attractant to mix in the corn. Its kind of granulated with a very strong berry smell. Thought about crushing a box of kids cereal or seeing if there is a homebrew recipe.
> Shoulda ordered some last week.



wow man, all that for a pig?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Well Howdy all my wet soaked drivelers


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, storms have moved on out for now...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, storms have moved on out for now...



Hope they stay gone for the night so we can get some work done and be dry a the same time


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to find someplace in town that has some "hog wild" attractant to mix in the corn. Its kind of granulated with a very strong berry smell. Thought about crushing a box of kids cereal or seeing if there is a homebrew recipe.
> Shoulda ordered some last week.



Woobert....er...uh..I mean Robert,
You can make something that is supposed to work like the hog wild by mixing beer, corn ( or sour corn juice ) and strawberry or rasberry jello mix. Have not tried it but one of my huntin buds trapped a number of piggies with this concoction in the traps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Learn how to squeal bloody murder like a piglet can do and mama will come runnin...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to find someplace in town that has some "hog wild" attractant to mix in the corn. Its kind of granulated with a very strong berry smell. Thought about crushing a box of kids cereal or seeing if there is a homebrew recipe.
> Shoulda ordered some last week.





Sweetie, I've still got that brand new (2 years ago) bottle of unopened "Sow in heat estrus".     


I told ya, Froot Loops!  I've also been looking and they say Strawberry or Grape Kool-Aid mixed in will do the trick.  

I think I'll just bring some berry scented potpourri spray.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Learn how to squeal bloody murder like a piglet can do and mama will come runnin...



I have that ringtone.   

I ALMOST tried it this past weekend.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Learn how to squeal bloody murder like a piglet can do and mama will come runnin...



You check out your e-mail ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Woobert....er...uh..I mean Robert,
> You can make something that is supposed to work like the hog wild by mixing beer, corn ( or sour corn juice ) and strawberry or rasberry jello mix. Have not tried it but one of my huntin buds trapped a number of piggies with this concoction in the traps.



That would last one night. 
I like the hog wild because i can pour it in with the corn in the automatic feeder and it wouldn't gum up. It also really seems to sweeten up the whole barrel of corn just pouring in a cupful. That is some strong fruity smelling stuff!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I have that ringtone.
> 
> I ALMOST tried it this past weekend.



Hiyaz T-bug....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sweetie, I've still got that brand new (2 years ago) bottle of unopened "Sow in heat estrus".
> 
> 
> I told ya, Froot Loops!  I've also been looking and they say Strawberry or Grape Kool-Aid mixed in will do the trick.
> ...



nothing to add, just wanted to see it again. 
all right, we'll crush a box of fruit loops and see what happens.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

where everybody run off too!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> where everybody run off too!



I'z here...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> where everybody run off too!



u scared em off


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey y'all!!!! How goes it?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I'z here...



Hey I like you r new set of bars




Seth carter said:


> u scared em off



Been known to do that


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!! How goes it?



Howdy there SGG


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!! How goes it?



Hi Tanner's mom.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey I like you r new set of bars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> Hi Tanner's mom.



sup slip


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz T-bug....



Hi RM!  




rhbama3 said:


> nothing to add, just wanted to see it again.
> all right, we'll crush a box of fruit loops and see what happens.



 I'll text it to you if you want.     

The more I think about it, Froot Loops are gonna gum up the corn and feeders. When that sugary coating gets hot, we're gonna be in the same mess we were last weeked with no water to clean out the feeders.  


Fishbait wants to know if 72 cobs will be enough?     

We'll see about getting some buckets with lids and let em sit for a few days.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey I like you r new set of bars



Thanks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!! How goes it?


 
Hey Trouble.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup slip



Yo.


----------



## Otis (Jun 2, 2010)

Fe Fi Fo Fum


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Buck (Jun 2, 2010)

Goodness...it has done come up a cloud outside.  With lightin' to boot!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Goodness...it has done come up a cloud outside. With lightin' to boot!!!


 
Quit your whining..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Otis said:


> Fe Fi Fo Fum





dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Hey You 2 how yall doing tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hot dogs with mustard and taco flavored Dorito's. I have no idea what my daughter was thinking. 
She forgot my can of chili too.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



sup creepy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hot dogs with mustard and taco flavored Dorito's. I have no idea what my daughter was thinking.
> She forgot my can of chili too.


 
Your daughter cooked for you? How sweet.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit your whining..



eup...  So ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy there SGG



Hey!  



slip said:


> Hi Tanner's mom.



Hey Koda's owner!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Trouble.



Me??? I'm not trouble at all. I'm the farthest from trouble you'll ever find.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Goodness...it has done come up a cloud outside.  With lightin' to boot!!!



yeah and it woke me up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Me??? I'm not trouble at all. I'm the farthest from trouble you'll ever find.


 
Yeah, you're like Yara, you have horns holdin your halo up too...


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks...



yes, that is a true tramp stamp


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

I smell something stewing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah and it woke me up


 
Lawd at all the whiners....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hot dogs with mustard and taco flavored Dorito's. I have no idea what my daughter was thinking.
> She forgot my can of chili too.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you're like Yara, you have horns holdin your halo up too...



Do I need to change my avatar again?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I finally got me feet back on terra firma....and my hind end on the bed....How goes it folks?


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Slip!  I saw a young feller that looked like you today.  Were you cruisin Locust Grove in a tow truck


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do I need to change my avatar again?



yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do I need to change my avatar again?


 
Would you? 



TGattis said:


> Well I finally got me feet back on terra firma....and my hind end on the bed....How goes it folks?


 
Zac Brown has a song similar to that....


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do I need to change my avatar again?



Si


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah and it woke me up



evening Jeff!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yes



sup chicken finger


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> Zac Brown has a song similar to that....





2 part reply.....


1st I saw the live version of her avatar lastnight......




That my version of the Toes song....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Slip!  I saw a young feller that looked like you today.  Were you cruisin Locust Grove in a tow truck



Yeah,hes been helping Repoman to get up money for a Yellowstone trip


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Well I finally got me feet back on terra firma....and my hind end on the bed....How goes it folks?


Your feet should be in a sudzy tub of warm water, a heating pack on that shoulder, that you don't rest, and you need aboooout 36hrs of sleep. Get to it!


Strych9 said:


> yes





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> Zac Brown has a song similar to that....





TGattis said:


> Si



I see you guys want me banned!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup chicken finger



sup seth.  Hows it feel to be off the ignore list



wickedjester said:


> Yeah,hes been helping Repoman to get up money for a Yellowstone trip



lol..repoman is.....so....awesome.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Your feet should be in a sudzy tub of warm water, a heating pack on that shoulder, that you don't rest, and you need aboooout 36hrs of sleep. Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you like an email list


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> sup seth.  Hows it feel to be off the ignore list
> 
> 
> 
> lol..repoman is.....so....awesome.



good


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Strych9 said:


> Slip!  I saw a young feller that looked like you today.  Were you cruisin Locust Grove in a tow truck


i was cruisin da Grove on a riding lawn mower...but not a tow truck.


wickedjester said:


> Yeah,hes been helping Repoman to get up money for a Yellowstone trip


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 2 part reply.....
> 
> 
> 1st I saw the live version of her avatar lastnight......
> ...



Hope you remember it well, cause ya won't be seeing me for a loooooooong time to come!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Your feet should be in a sudzy tub of warm water, a heating pack on that shoulder, that you don't rest, and you need aboooout 36hrs of sleep. Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





not gonna happen.......no heating pad and gonna be back at it at 6am...so I can get closer to ya sweetheart...

You can use the picture you have been wanting to use.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you're like Yara, you have horns holdin your halo up too...



That's not very nice. I don't have any horns!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> sup seth.  Hows it feel to be off the ignore list
> 
> 
> 
> lol..repoman is.....so....awesome.



You are speaking of Woodys own right?

Man I wish he would take the time to teach me a few things


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i was cruisin da Grove on a riding lawn mower...but not a tow truck.



I thought I saw someone mowing the lawn with a head full of hair blowin in the breeze


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i was cruisin da Grove on a riding lawn mower...but not a tow truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 2 part reply.....
> 
> 
> 1st I saw the live version of her avatar lastnight......
> ...


 
You played with the dead snake??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawd at all the whiners....



I'm gonna send Slip and Seth to your house at about 3 am,with a bass drum and strobe light


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey You 2 how yall doing tonight?


What up DJ
Not to bad so far used up all my motivation when I first got in.


Seth carter said:


> sup creepy



Don't  make me put my mask back on.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Would you like an email list






TGattis said:


> not gonna happen.......no heating pad and gonna be back at it at 6am...so I can get closer to ya sweetheart...
> 
> You can use the picture you have been wanting to use.....



You sure?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i was cruisin da Grove on a riding lawn mower...but not a tow truck.



Sorry slip,
Winess protection program will not let me stray past Alabama


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i was cruisin da Grove on a riding lawn mower...but not a tow truck.



you have a twin, and he almost met me today!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You played with the dead snake??



*Ouch!!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2010)

Good Googly Moogly!!! Look at the folks up in here


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

so what kinda pic is yara gonna slap up there now I wanna see too


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm gonna send Slip and Seth to your house at about 3 am,with a bass drum and strobe light



i play tenor sax also


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!! Look at the folks up in here



Whatcha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> so what kinda pic is yara gonna slap up there now I wanna see too



we're startin an email list


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> Not to bad so far used up all my motivation when I first got in.
> 
> 
> Don't  make me put my mask back on.



go ahead


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> sup seth.  Hows it feel to be off the ignore list


 


YaraG. said:


> Hope you remember it well, cause ya won't be seeing me for a loooooooong time to come!


ouch...


deerehauler said:


> I thought I saw someone mowing the lawn with a head full of hair blowin in the breeze


i had a wet head most of the day, keepin cool in the heat.


Jeff Raines said:


> I'm gonna send Slip and Seth to your house at about 3 am,with a bass drum and strobe light





Strych9 said:


> you have a twin, and he almost met me today!



good, someone to blame things on if i ever get caught...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> so what kinda pic is yara gonna slap up there now I wanna see too



Shhhh! Don't edge him on, he is a bad influence!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> Not to bad so far used up all my motivation when I first got in.
> 
> 
> Don't  make me put my mask back on.



Had to come in early myself tonight!



Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!! Look at the folks up in here



Evening Jeff!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down!!!


















AND LETS ROCK THIS JOINT!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Shhhh! Don't edge him on, he is a bad influence!



 But we all really wanna see the picture


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> ouch...
> 
> i had a wet head most of the day, keepin cool in the heat.
> 
> ...



get caute doing what


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i play tenor sax also


 
I don't mind if you play tenor.......










tenor twelve miles away..


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You played with the dead snake??




No she did...



YaraG. said:


> You sure?



YES dear....



YaraG. said:


> *Ouch!!!!*



I need a nurse....




Mexican, it's almost be worth that infraction point....nevermind..  you think you could be enticed into a trip down towards Albany...round June 18th...


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Shhhh! Don't edge him on, he is a bad influence!



who's the dood


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't mind if you play tenor.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooo I'm tellin'


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Yall!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!! Look at the folks up in here



I'm just tryin to keep up. 



rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:



deerehauler said:


> But we all really wanna see the picture



And I was called trouble.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> who's the dood



I believe he is sitting on top of you...


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Shhhh! Don't edge him on, he is a bad influence!


Homer simpson grew a full head of hair?






rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOHOO


Seth carter said:


> get caute doing what


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!



snowy!  i was wonderin where da wows wuz!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!



Evenin'


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> we're startin an email list




I have the good ones.....

and can be bribed.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I believe he is sitting on top of you...


 
Change it back. I liked the dead snake better....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

Beer beer beer beer.....................nekter


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I pull them off nicely don't I


why yes you do, bro! 



Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer for the idiots who are fixin` to be out in this mess. Standin` by to head out in it...


I didn't get nuttin, thought after Wobert's hollering it was headed right for me! 



slip said:


> Hi Tanner's mom.



Don't forget Cartertoo!! 
GUESS WHAT MY BABY SIS & MY NIECE BROUGHT ME TONIGHT????????
Not 100% sure of his lineage, but he's a cutie anyway!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I believe he is sitting on top of you...



sounds........kinky


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got the disco ball


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!



Hey Snowy!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I have the good ones.....
> 
> and can be bribed.....


It was good knowin' ya!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Change it back. I liked the dead snake better....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!



Hey snowie


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I have the good ones.....
> 
> and can be bribed.....



is the dood in em?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> go ahead


 Here ya go.



Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!! Look at the folks up in here


Mornin Jeff.



rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!


Mornin Snowy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> Homer simpson grew a full head of hair?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



owch bad slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GUESS WHAT MY BABY SIS & MY NIECE BROUGHT ME TONIGHT????????
> Not 100% sure of his lineage, but he's a cutie anyway!


 
I got that one figured out. He's one half Rottweiler and one half Chihuahua... That makes him a Rotthuahua......

Name him Killer..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!




Hey ya Snowy


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just tryin to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guess you are rubbing off on people!



YaraG. said:


> I believe he is sitting on top of you...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> sounds........kinky



 hhhmmmm, something you want to share with the room?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!



Hey boatbabe...


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer beer beer beer.....................nekter



you sippin that sweet nekter this evening Hankus?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Mornin Jeff.
> 
> ...



creepy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hiya, Snowy, strych9,Troy,Miguel, Yara,Slip, keebs, jester, SGG, Hankus, TBug, ardell, burnell, raynell, WL, Udell, Marcell, Claude, Newgene, Aunt pet and Uncle Versy.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer beer beer beer.....................nekter


What up Hank

How is school going. Pass the nekter its gona be a long night.



Keebs said:


> GUESS WHAT MY BABY SIS & MY NIECE BROUGHT ME TONIGHT????????
> Not 100% sure of his lineage, but he's a cutie anyway!


Mornin KeebsHe is too cute. What ya name him?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> guess you are rubbing off on people!









Hey Keebs.... That dog sure is a cutie. How old is he?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got that one figured out. He's one half Rottweiler and one half Chihuahua... That makes him a Rotthuahua......
> 
> Name him Killer..



I like that.............. Rascal is up for consideration at this early point............


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy, strych9,Troy,Miguel, Yara,Slip, keebs, jester, SGG, Hankus, TBug, ardell, burnell, raynell, WL, Udell, Marcell, Claude, Newgene, Aunt pet and Uncle Versy.



Heya bama!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> hhhmmmm, something you want to share with the room?



i better not.  not sure how many more "chances" i have


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy, strych9,Troy,Miguel, Yara,Slip, keebs, jester, SGG, Hankus, TBug, ardell, burnell, raynell, WL, Udell, Marcell, Claude, Newgene, Aunt pet and Uncle Versy.



Hiya Robert,
You forgot Festus


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy, strych9,Troy,Miguel, Yara,Slip, keebs, jester, SGG, Hankus, TBug, ardell, burnell, raynell, WL, Udell, Marcell, Claude, Newgene, Aunt pet and Uncle Versy.



howdy roberto!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................??? 

Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Keebs.... That dog sure is a cutie. How old is he?


Not real sure there either, the vet in Ashburn is guessing 4 - 6 but he's got a mouth full of sharp little teeth, I'm guessing at least 6 - 8 
He pranced right on up to Kebo tonight before I could grab him!!  Little sucker don't back down but doesn't growl yet neither!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

keebs keebs keebs kebokebokebo keboo kebboo


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> i better not.  not sure how many more "chances" i have


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. you change avatars more than me!!!! LOL


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Change it back. I liked the dead snake better....



mexican...




Strych9 said:


> sounds........kinky



is...



YaraG. said:


> It was good knowin' ya!



longest 5 minutes of your day sunshine..



Strych9 said:


> is the dood in em?



Josh the dude is ME and if you really want to see me that bad send me your email and I'll hook you up...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................???
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.



Sssooooo, you'd rather finish up the sausage making?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hiya Robert,
> You forgot Festus



I don't remember Festus Ledbetter.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs, FB new message..........


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy, strych9,Troy,Miguel, Yara,Slip, keebs, jester, SGG, Hankus, TBug, ardell, burnell, raynell, WL, Udell, Marcell, Claude, Newgene, Aunt pet and Uncle Versy.


Hey ya Robert!



Sunshine1 said:


> Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................???
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.



 Musta tried the short cut huh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> keebs keebs keebs kebokebokebo keboo kebboo



Doofus, that only works for my Bitterroot!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> YaraG. you change avatars more than me!!!! LOL


I'm your typical irrational woman.... Do you have any idea how many pairs of shoes I own? Very undecisive


TGattis said:


> mexican...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...are we on fire tonight!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sssooooo, you'd rather finish up the sausage making?!?!



Heck no. He can finish that when he comes home. Whenever that is................  It's in the ice chest, so not worried about it. Can't ya tell?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

keebs said:


> doofus, that only works for my bitterroot!!



hi!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Keebs, FB new message..........



thanks, just saw it, answered......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> mexican...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and stop pickin on him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................???
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.




Just remember payback can be ...........brutal.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hi!



HELLO!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not real sure there either, the vet in Ashburn is guessing 4 - 6 but he's got a mouth full of sharp little teeth, I'm guessing at least 6 - 8
> He pranced right on up to Kebo tonight before I could grab him!!  Little sucker don't back down but doesn't growl yet neither!



Already too big for his britches!!! 



Sunshine1 said:


> Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................???
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't remember Festus Ledbetter.



Naw,Festus Jester,He's here with me drinking a few beers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Heck no. He can finish that when he comes home. Whenever that is................  It's in the ice chest, so not worried about it. Can't ya tell?



Yep, no worries there! 

Ok, I gotta find some supper & take little man on a walk-a-bout!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm your typical irrational woman.... Do you have any idea how many pairs of shoes I own? Very undecisive



I like change. Which reminds me, I should go shoe shoppin tomorrow. Apparently I'm gonna be needin some boots.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................???
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.


ouch


YaraG. said:


> View attachment 532277


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

howdy bamer                     howdy douge I got the octanated nekter 2day


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just remember payback can be ...........brutal.



Puh-lease. I've been to this rodeo before. That's why I'm not budging from this seat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Whatcha talkin bout Willis?



Dang....where you is???? Them avy's are changin too fast



deerehauler said:


> Had to come in early myself tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Jeff!



Evenin Hoss!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text from Nicodemus. He's down in the swamp and said for me and Slip to keep ya'll straight. So simmer down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm Game....you did say Nic was gone right???



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!




Snowwwwwwwwyyyyyyy!!!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just tryin to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doin my best



Keebs said:


> why yes you do, bro!
> 
> 
> I didn't get nuttin, thought after Wobert's hollering it was headed right for me!
> ...





YeeeeeHawwwww!!!!! Keebs that's a cute wittle puppy



dougefresh said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Mornin Jeff.
> 
> ...




Mornin' Freshyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

Bama.....Blackbeards June 18th?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

okay, so it's pretty much confirmed. Yara and Sunshine got snakes in their heads too. 


uh oh......


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy bamer                     howdy douge I got the octanated nekter 2day



Evenin Hankus


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I like change. Which reminds me, I should go shoe shoppin tomorrow. Apparently I'm gonna be needin some boots.



What size are ya? I'm condensing, so I have three big boxes of shoes to give away. Shoes, boots, sandals, etc. My sister already took all of my Jimmy Choos'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, so it's pretty much confirmed. Yara and Sunshine got snakes in their heads too.
> 
> 
> uh oh......


 
Well duhhhh !!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> mexican...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I will just be derned!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

anybody no were nick is


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> snowy!  i was wonderin where da wows wuz!


Hey Josh  


YaraG. said:


> Evenin'


Evenin Yara 



Keebs said:


> Don't forget Cartertoo!!
> GUESS WHAT MY BABY SIS & MY NIECE BROUGHT ME TONIGHT????????
> Not 100% sure of his lineage, but he's a cutie anyway!


WOOOHOOO Sista!!! He's adorable! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!


Hey QuiltinSista! 



wickedjester said:


> Hey snowie


Hey Chris 


dougefresh said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Mornin Jeff.
> 
> ...


Mornin Doug 


deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Snowy
> 
> 
> guess you are rubbing off on people!


Hey DJ 



TGattis said:


> Hey boatbabe...


Hey Troy  Seems like ya had a good weekend 



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy, strych9,Troy,Miguel, Yara,Slip, keebs, jester, SGG, Hankus, TBug, ardell, burnell, raynell, WL, Udell, Marcell, Claude, Newgene, Aunt pet and Uncle Versy.


Hey Wingman 


Sunshine1 said:


> Evenin y'all................check it out: My husband left here 2 hours ago cause he was going to the store to get some Dale's seasoning for some wild hog he was cutting up and making sausage out of. Well, I just got a call and he's telling me he is stuck in his truck in the woods. Could I come get him................???
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, me thinks not.


Evenin Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What size are ya? I'm condensing, so I have three big boxes of shoes to give away. Shoes, boots, sandals, etc. My sister already took all of my Jimmy Choos'.




I wear a size 6 but a 7 feels so good I buy a size 8.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody no were nick is


 
Prolly got his bucket truck stuck in a mudhole somewhere....


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Snowy.........how goes it??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Jeff!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I wear a size 6 but a 7 feels so good I buy a size 8.


 

Now that is logic only a woman could follow..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....where you is???? Them avy's are changin too fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahhhh, just the right speed for today.



Sunshine1 said:


> I wear a size 6 but a 7 feels so good I buy a size 8.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody no were nick is



He's in the swamp. First text, he put Slip in charge and told him to ban you if needed. 2nd text was he's getting chased by buzzard sized skeeters. Must be Chickasawhatchee.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

scweakin skweakers


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Hey Snowy.........how goes it??



it goes! How goes it with you and the clan?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Night Keebs!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi SpitBro


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody no were nick is



Dang,dont snitch on me!

I will delete it


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Troy  Seems like ya had a good weekend




Yes.... Yes I did even though I worked all 3 days....all day..

Snowy you gonna have company passing thru in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi SpitBro


 
Hey Sis You bout ready for the firepit in a couple of weekends? It's been beggin for some use..


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that is logic only a woman could follow..




One of my favorite lines from Steel Magnolias.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> One of my favorite lines from Steel Magnolias.


 
Speakin of,,,,,,,,,,,where is that gal??


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> it goes! How goes it with you and the clan?




We're fine. Husband is stuck out in the woods somewhere when he should been to the grocery store and back. I told him to call someone else. Was that too harsh??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Yes.... Yes I did even though I worked all 3 days....all day..
> 
> Snowy you gonna have company passing thru in a couple of weeks.....


Ohhhh...a call will be in order so I can visit said company  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis You bout ready for the firepit in a couple of weekends? It's been beggin for some use..


Heck yeah, sounds like a plan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heck yeah, sounds like a plan


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> We're fine. Husband is stuck out in the woods somewhere when he should been to the grocery store and back. I told him to call someone else. Was that too harsh??



 serves him right


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 2, 2010)

welp, I'm gettin outa here.  wifes giving me the stank eye


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Dang,dont snitch on me!
> 
> I will delete it



no the threads fine just the stuff people put in it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> welp, I'm gettin outa here.  wifes giving me the stank eye



 have a goodun Joshiepoo


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Evening yall


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> welp, I'm gettin outa here.  wifes giving me the stank eye



Better get off now then Have a good one!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> serves him right




Yeah that's what I was thinkin.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no the threads fine just the stuff people put in it



like what?


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening yall



Howdy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening yall



evenin'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening yall



Hi, Charlie!
you shot a pig yet this year with your bow?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> like what?



they say quacks my dad


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy



Giddy-up!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening yall



Hey ya Bald Buddy!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> they say quacks my dad



You mean he's not ???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening yall


Evenin Charlie  


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy



Hey Neil!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> they say quacks my dad



no one _really_ thinks Quack is your dad. its a joke.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> welp, I'm gettin outa here.  wifes giving me the stank eye



Better than the fisheye or donkey punch


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all. 



Seth carter said:


> they say quacks my dad



I don't think I would admit that if I was you.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wouldn't it be nice if GON had a chat room? This would be so much easier. LOL


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> no one _really_ thinks Quack is your dad. its a joke.



i  no that but wat would my dad think if he saw yall sayin that


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> no one _really_ thinks Quack is your dad. its a joke.



So now you tell me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi, Charlie!
> you shot a pig yet this year with your bow?



Robert you're startin to slip! Where's the driveler? Are we typing to fast for ya dear?


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Better than the fisheye or donkey punch




Oooooooooo what exactly is the fisheye and donkeypunch? I'm thinkin these could come in handy.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> So now you tell me.



your avitar still scares me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Charlie
> 
> 
> Hey Neil!!!



Hey snowbabe,
Those pics were great. I need a weekend like that. Baseball will be over soon.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone know what kind of frog this is??? I was on the porch and I hear a plop sound, look over and here is this frog sitting on the ground.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> your avitar still scares me but I wish I had one of those masks.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Oooooooooo what exactly is the fisheye and donkeypunch? I'm thinkin these could come in handy.



Pm sent


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone know what kind of frog this is??? I was on the porch and I hear a plop sound, look over and here is this frog sitting on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 532291


Kiss it, It might be me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone know what kind of frog this is??? I was on the porch and I hear a plop sound, look over and here is this frog sitting on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 532291



Look like a coqui.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



nope ive got a michal meyers mask


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look like a coqui.



He is a looong way from home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2010)

This place needs some tunes!!!




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jEtAj52scpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jEtAj52scpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if GON had a chat room? This would be so much easier. LOL



Used to,but PAPPILLION and Quack got into an argument and it turned really bad,really quick.

Some members were banned and a streetfight broke out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would admit that if I was you.


well, well, well,......look who showed up.


YaraG. said:


> Robert you're startin to slip! Where's the driveler? Are we typing to fast for ya dear?


Sorry, the Driveler has gone belly up. Two years of doing it along with all the stuff going on right now took its toll. May re-surface in the future, but not anytime soon.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> He is a looong way from home.



What, it could happen. My sister has been trying for year to frognap one for years.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Bald Buddy!





YaraG. said:


> evenin'





Sunshine1 said:


> Howdy.





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy



yall playin nice



rhbama3 said:


> Hi, Charlie!
> you shot a pig yet this year with your bow?



Not yet  I stuck one down at the last hunt on chickasawhatchee but didn find it . If arra's was good as hand grenades I would have killed a bunch


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Kiss it, It might be me.







YaraG. said:


> Look like a coqui.



It looks like a rain frog, but I've never seen one with spots on it before.  Very interesting.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, well, well,......look who showed up.
> 
> Sorry, the Driveler has gone belly up. Two years of doing it along with all the stuff going on right now took its toll. May re-surface in the future, but not anytime soon.



** sniffles ** It's a sad, sad day.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> yall playin nice
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet  I stuck one down at the last hunt on chickasawhatchee but didn find it . If arra's was good as hand grenades I would have killed a bunch



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Robert you're startin to slip! Where's the driveler? Are we typing to fast for ya dear?



Bama retired from the Driveler this week. Too much going on to keep up with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone know what kind of frog this is??? I was on the porch and I hear a plop sound, look over and here is this frog sitting on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 532291


 
Barking tree frog.

http://wwknapp.home.mindspring.com/docs/barking.tfrog.html

The cigarette smoke made him fall off the porch ..


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Better than the fisheye or donkey punch



Ummmmm...............no. I was thinking this might be some sort of karate move or somethin. NEVERMIND.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It looks like a rain frog, but I've never seen one with spots on it before.  Very interesting.



Let me ask my sis for ya. She collects frogs.... she hasn't found "Prince Charmin" yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Barking tree frog.
> 
> http://wwknapp.home.mindspring.com/docs/barking.tfrog.html
> 
> The cigarette smoke made him fall off the porch ..



Barking tree frog. I think I got one of those living under my recliner along with a barking spider.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Used to,but PAPPILLION and Quack got into an argument and it turned really bad,really quick.
> 
> Some members were banned and a streetfight broke out.




Maaaaaaaaaaaan............some folks always ruin for everyone else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ummmmm...............no. I was thinking this might be some sort of karate move or somethin. NEVERMIND.


 
Ask OFH,,,,errr,,,,,,,Steel Magnolia, she has a very eloquent descriptive for the donkey kick....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, well, well,......look who showed up.
> 
> Sorry, the Driveler has gone belly up. Two years of doing it along with all the stuff going on right now took its toll. May re-surface in the future, but not anytime soon.



well can u get someone else too do it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

I got to call it a night. Got a lot to try to get done tomorrow. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, well, well,......look who showed up.
> 
> Sorry, the Driveler has gone belly up. Two years of doing it along with all the stuff going on right now took its toll. May re-surface in the future, but not anytime soon.



Hey. I'm the only one up and I'm bored stiff. Mini me went to bed early cause she's tired from running all our errands all day and then swimming with the kids.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Barking tree frog. I think I got one of those living under my recliner along with a barking spider.


 
Whats cookin Sterno?


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Alright, gotta run. Y'all have a good one. Don't get too rowdy..........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> well can u get someone else too do it



your nominated.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ummmmm...............no. I was thinking this might be some sort of karate move or somethin. NEVERMIND.



Read the dang pm again


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ain't that the truth.



Yes it is



Bubbette said:


> Bama retired from the Driveler this week. Too much going on to keep up with it.



Is that early retirement for bama


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whats cookin Sterno?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> your nominated.



i cant keep up with stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Read the dang pm again


 
I told you not to send her a pic of you in my leopard print thong...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaan............some folks always ruin for everyone else.



Thing about it,they were back together the next day


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

By George I think I got it! It's a Balancing frog


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to send her a pic of you in my leopard print thong...



Im sorry,I thought you said to send it


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaan............some folks always ruin for everyone else.



Someone always has to pea in the cheerios


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> By George I think I got it! It's a Balancing frog


Who's George??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> well can u get someone else too do it


YOU bout out of school for the year and need a summer job don't ya!!!



rhbama3 said:


> I got to call it a night. Got a lot to try to get done tomorrow. Ya'll have a good'un!


Night Bama. Might be heading your way Saturday.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Barking tree frog.
> 
> http://wwknapp.home.mindspring.com/docs/barking.tfrog.html
> 
> The cigarette smoke made him fall off the porch ..



That's it!!! Thanks . 

I wasn't even smoking when he landed. 



YaraG. said:


> Let me ask my sis for ya. She collects frogs.... she hasn't found "Prince Charmin" yet.



Miguel got it with the barking tree frog. Wish I could've heard him bark. 



Sterlo58 said:


> Barking tree frog. I think I got one of those living under my recliner along with a barking spider.



And a squeaky board too, huh.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Is that early retirement for bama



We're still waitin for the retirement checks he was promised.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> By George I think I got it! It's a Balancing frog



If you did acid and looked at that them frogs would be jumping


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to send her a pic of you in my leopard print thong...


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

slip 
for general purposes


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Someone always has to pea in the cheerios



Yeah Quack and Pappi drank it too....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Miguel got it with the barking tree frog. Wish I could've heard him bark.


 
They sound like a didgeridoo with a squeek..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> If you did acid and looked at that them frogs would be jumping



wow jumping frogs


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowbabe,
> Those pics were great. I need a weekend like that. Baseball will be over soon.


I tell ya, it'll really recharge the batteries! 

Only downside is reality slap whoopin yer hiney when ya get back home 


Jeff C. said:


> This place needs some tunes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, now I got it, and the movie Robots goin through my head 


Sterlo58 said:


> Barking tree frog. I think I got one of those living under my recliner along with a barking spider.


  


Sunshine1 said:


> Alright, gotta run. Y'all have a good one. Don't get too rowdy..........



Night Sunshine!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's George??



.........ahem.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> If you did acid and looked at that them frogs would be jumping



Flash backLook at all the purty colors.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> If you did acid and looked at that them frogs would be jumping



I don't need acid....


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> slip
> for general purposes



i earned it...

was laughing to my self...bacon huntin bacon...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They sound like a didgeridoo with a squeek..



Does that thing live in GA? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Flash backLook at all the purty colors.



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta head out early tomorrow. Yall have a good evening.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does that thing live in GA? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta head out early tomorrow. Yall have a good evening.



night


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yeah Quack and Pappi drank it too....



and they probaly ate what was put in the corn flakes



dougefresh said:


> Flash backLook at all the purty colors.



Are you saying the good ole days



slip said:


> i earned it...
> 
> was laughing to my self...bacon huntin bacon...



Thats why you got i
Here some more


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel,
The boy's puppy got the banana hammock and its in a bunch of pieces.

Where did you purchase? I wanna replace it.

Im sorry...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> and they probaly ate what was put in the corn flakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You wouldnt believe what those two put in their mouths


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>



badquack


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Are you saying the good ole days


Yep, before randons and kids.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>



What's so funny???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester;499[COLOR="DarkOrange" said:
			
		

> x2[/COLOR]0701]You wouldnt believe what those two put in their mouths


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2010)

Night droolers...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's so funny???



you


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night droolers...



night


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> You wouldnt believe what those two put in their mouths



nothin would suprise me with quack



dougefresh said:


> Yep, before randons and kids.



nevermind


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night droolers...



later old coot


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night droolers...



Night!



Seth carter said:


> you



Me??? What did I do? Or am I just funny looking?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

achew!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Night!
> 
> 
> 
> Me??? What did I do? Or am I just funny looking?



nuthin im just bord


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 2, 2010)

OK - th' "Seaside Resort" line finally lured me in - like a moth to the flame. Never could resist anything of a seaside nature.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's so funny???


This is what he is laughing at!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didgeridoo

A Didgeridoo is an Aborigini Instrument!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night droolers...


Good night you old windmill slayer!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is what he is laughing at!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didgeridoo
> 
> A Didgeridoo is an Aborigini Instrument!!



Thanks Mitch! I knew that. I just wanted to see how many people laughed at me.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 2, 2010)

Good Night yall.
Thanks for the entertainment.

Seth,Im sorry.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks Mitch! I knew that. I just wanted to see how many people laughed at me.



hahahahhah


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is what he is laughing at!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didgeridoo
> 
> A Didgeridoo is an Aborigini Instrument!!


I heard the pigmy had one that was taller than him.


When I lived in Tallahassee the hippies up the road from me made them out of PVC.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks Mitch! I knew that. I just wanted to see how many people laughed at me.



Google is your friend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Good Night yall.
> Thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Seth,Im sorry.....


Night Chrissypoo!!........Sleep tight, and don't let the ticks bite!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

night all i might be back later


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night all i might be back later



night Dude Thanks for the warning.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Google is your friend.



Yes it is.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I heard the pigmy had one that was taller than him.
> 
> 
> When I lived in Tallahassee the hippies up the road from me made them out of PVC.


He does!!........He brought it out at W.A.R.III


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He does!!........He brought it out at W.A.R.III



I like the way they sound almost as much as I like to hear a banjo being played. Call me wierd.but always have.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

You might be a redneck if... you think a stock tip is advice on wormin ur hog.

.... Your state's got a new law that says when a couple get divorced, they are still legally brother and sister.  

.... You got stopped by a state trooper. He asked you if you had an I.D. And you said, 'Bout What?' 

.... You think Possum is "The Other White Meat" 

.... You hooked up with your present girlfriend
as a result of a message on the wall of
the mens' room at the Flying J Truck Stop.  

.... You think safe sex is a padded headboard.

.... You use a NASCAR credit card. 

.... You believe that beef jerky and Moon Pies
are two of the major food groups.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

ok im back


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You might be a redneck if... you think a stock tip is advice on wormin ur hog.
> 
> .... Your state's got a new law that says when a couple get divorced, they are still legally brother and sister.
> 
> ...



Nope, I'm not a redneck!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I like the way they sound almost as much as I like to hear a banjo being played. Call me wierd.but always have.


They do have a unique sound!!


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2010)

Evenin folks!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!



evinin


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!



Evenin Mr quinn


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, I'm not a redneck!!!


Liar!!


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2010)

How you doing Seth?What's going on DH?


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> .... You think Possum is "The Other White Meat"



nope, thats bobcat.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!


Mornin Quinn



Seth carter said:


> evinin


What


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, I'm not a redneck!!!



Mhm..... which one


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> How you doing Seth?What's going on DH?



Stayin busy tonight and tryin to keep dry!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

How can you tell if a Louisiana redneck is married? 
   There's dried tobacco juice on both sides of his pickup truck.

What do they call reruns of "Hee Haw" in Alabama?
   Documentaries.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Quinn
> 
> What



want some candy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

I b rednek


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

Yall gotta type less wen I'm on a bender  I still on the train tryin to catch up wid yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!


Howdy Mr. Quinn!!



Seth carter said:


> evinin


Didn't Quack tell you to go back into the basement!!



deerehauler said:


> Evenin Mr quinn


Whasup DJ!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yall gotta type less wen I'm on a bender  I still on the train tryin to catch up wid yall


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks seth i know you was typin slow tryin 2 help me


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!



Evenin!!!



deerehauler said:


> Evenin Mr quinn







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Liar!!



Am not!!! 



YaraG. said:


> Mhm..... which one



None of them seem like me. 



Hankus said:


> Yall gotta type less wen I'm on a bender  I still on the train tryin to catch up wid yall



That train has been at the station for a long time now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, thats bobcat.


Or Turtle!!.......Depending on which Part you have!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

Why aren't there any ricans on Star Trek? 
They won't work in the future either! 

Why do ricans drive lowriders? 
So they can drive while they pick strawberries.

What do you call a little mexican? 
A paragraph, because he's not quite an essay.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evenin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The shine on your "halo" is blinding me.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Or Turtle!!.......Depending on which Part you have!!



i cant find one big enough to eat this year.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evenin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am full now you can have your corn


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i cant find one big enough to eat this year.



u should have said something i had a goodun the otherday


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

NOW THIS IS ME............

You know you're a country boy/girl when...

Your idea of a traffic jam is waiting to get onto Highway #2 at the Shell station. 

You've seen all the biggest bands ten years after they were popular. 

You measure distance in hours, Like 2.5 hours to The Tri-Cities.

To you, south doesn't mean Florida.

You know people who have hit deer or cattle.

You've had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day. 

You think ethanol makes your truck "run a lot better." 

You see a car running in the parking lot at the store with no one in it, no matter what time of the year. 

You end your sentences with an unnecessary preposition.
Example "Where's my coat at?" or "If you go to the mall I wanna go with." 

All the festivals in the area are named after fruits, vegetables, grain. 

You've gotten a "To Go" drink from the local bar. 

You install security lights on your house but leave it unlocked. 

You know what "Cow Tipping", "Garden Raiding" and "Snipe Hunting" are. 

You only own 4 spices salt, pepper, ketchup and Cheese Whiz.

You get a little claustrophobic when you're in a "big city" like Moose Jaw and their traffic is "just awful, you wouldn't believe it". 

You think sexy winter lingerie is a flannel nightie and tube socks.

You carry a roll of toilet paper in the glove box in case you have to stop and go by the road. 

Driver's Education was a joke for you and all your classmates, since you've all been driving since you were 10.

You know someone who's shot themselves accidentally.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll get the beer to do a catchup session tomorow don't worry I'll try to get me back to speed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Am not!!!


You tell that lie enough times, and you will start to believe it yourself!!

Alright folks time for me to say Goodnight!!

Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> NOW THIS IS ME............
> 
> You know you're a country boy/girl when...
> 
> ...



Here's a "Jersey" reply for ya babe... You go gurl!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am full now you can have your corn



Who said I was sharing?  This corn is all mine!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

SGG dats a fair enuff list I reckon


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2010)

nite rutt

I'm outa here


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who said I was sharing?



 well then I guess it doesnt matter then


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> u should have said something i had a goodun the otherday


what kind was it?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> All the festivals in the area are named after fruits, vegetables, grain.



.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You tell that lie enough times, and you will start to believe it yourself!!
> 
> Alright folks time for me to say Goodnight!!
> 
> Ya'll have a good one!!



Night Mitch!!!



YaraG. said:


> Here's a "Jersey" reply for ya babe... You go gurl!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

slip said:


> what kind was it?
> 
> 
> .....



soft shell


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> SGG dats a fair enuff list I reckon







Hankus said:


> nite rutt
> 
> I'm outa here



Night Hankus!



deerehauler said:


> well then I guess it doesnt matter then



Nope, I was just letting you see me eating my popcorn.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Night Hankus!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I was just letting you see me eating my popcorn.



lol one bag was not enough now you got three wow douge is not gonna have any snacks now when he gets home


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2010)

Well hey there SGG!!Howdy there Douge,Mr. Buck!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's some more............

A tornado warning siren is your signal to go out in the yard and look for
a funnel.

You know that the true value of a parking space is not determined by the
distance to the door, but by the availability of shade.

You know someone who has a belt buckle bigger than your fist.

You know everything goes better with Ranch dressing.

You learned how to shoot a gun before you learned how to multiply.

Ya'll" is a word. 

You call it a cold Christmas if you don't break out in a sweat in your
new sweater.

You understand that at least once a year your car will turn yellow with
pollen.

You are 100% Georgian if you have ever had this conversation:

"You wanna coke?"

"Yeah." 

"What kind?"

"Dr Pepper."


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> lol one bag was not enough now you got three wow douge is not gonna have any snacks now when he gets home



_What_?!? 



quinn said:


> Well hey there SGG!!Howdy there Douge,Mr. Buck!



How are you this evenin?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _What_?!?
> 
> 
> 
> How are you this evenin?



You eating all the corn and douge is gonna hafta lick the empty bag


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _
> How are you this evenin?_


_

I'm doing good!Just living the dream!_


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You eating all the corn and douge is gonna hafta lick the empty bag


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

*Here's a little tickle before bed....*

YOU MIGHT BE FROM JERSEY IF...

You don't understand why there aren't more 24-hour diners elsewhere in the country.

* You know what a Wawa is, and know the location of at least 15 of them.

* You think a mountain is that big freakin' hill in Atlantic Highlands.

* You know Asbury Park is no longer the mecca of East Coast resort towns.

* Even though there's a new Wal-Mart in your town, you still go to the Englishtown Auction for cheap stuff.

* You can name all the flavors of salt water taffy.

* Your car is covered with yellow-green dust in April and May.

* You buy Shop-Rite brand food at Shop-Rite.

* You can smell and know when it's low tide.

* The Jets/Giants game has started fights at your school and/or local bar.

* There are no self serve gas stations and you like it that freakin' way... "yous gotta problem wit dat?"

* You know how to successfully handle a traffic circle.

* You know what skeeball is and you can get three 50's in a row.

* You think the Olive Garden is crap and should have never opened any restaurants in New Jersey.

* You've run out of money on the Parkway.

* You're Italian.

* You know where to get the best bagels and pizza.

* Donald Trump is mentioned at least daily in your local paper.

* You say "water" weird. (Wooder, Cawfee, Dowg, wadever).

* Even your school made good Italian subs.

* You've lived through hurricanes, nor'easters and fires, but have never seen a tornado, earthquake, tsunami or volcano.

* You can't believe MTV went to Seaside Heights.

* You know that ACME is an actual store, not just a Warner Bros.creation.

* You only go to New York City for day trips.

* You know what a "jug handle" is.

* You have mandatory recycling. Enforced by law.

* You've eaten a pork roll and cheese on a hard roll...and like it.

* You go to at least one parade at the boardwalk each year.

* You've pondered, "Maybe basketball would be more popular in New Jersey if the Nets didn't blow,"

* You can go bowling at 1:30 A.M. (with automatic scoring)!

* In high school, you worked at a Friendly's.

* Route 18 doesn't freak you out at night.

* Because your town was founded before 1776, all the restaurants, taverns and shops have "ye," "olde," and "colonial" in their names.

* You don't have to go to Red Lobster to get fresh seafood.

* You once said, "It smells like New York in here."

* At least three people in your family still love Bruce Springsteen.

* There's a fruit and vegetable stand down the road.

* You've gone to the race track with twenty different daily double bets from twenty different people.

* You've spent St Patrick's day in Belmar.

* You know that there are bakeries which are not part of a supermarket, but actual individual stores.

* You've ordered a "hard roll with butter" for breakfast.

* One time, a sea gull craped on your head.

* You've eaten at a Windmill, drunk off your butt, at 3am at least a dozen times.

* You know what a "benny" is and can pick one out at the beach.

* You've planned a local trip around ensuring you pass at least one Dunkin' Donuts.

* You're an aggressive driver.

* At least 5 people in your immediate family have asthma.

* Your drinking water should not be used for drinking.

* Your town has more water restrictions than people living in "dry" states i.e. Arizona, and Nevada.

* Potholes are as common as mosquitoes.

* You believe pigeons carry hand guns.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You eating all the corn and douge is gonna hafta lick the empty bag



Nah, I got some more corn... somewhere.... You ate it all, didn't you? That's why you were following me around with popcorn... 



quinn said:


> I'm doing good!Just living the dream!



Awesome!!! What's the dream?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here's some more............
> 
> A tornado warning siren is your signal to go out in the yard and look for
> a funnel.
> ...


That one actually made me cry from laughing.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nah, I got some more corn... somewhere.... You ate it all, didn't you? That's why you were following me around with popcorn...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! What's the dream?



I was just pickin up the droppings everyone left behind


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> * You're Italian.
> 
> * You're an aggressive driver.



I like that Yara!!! We're alike in different ways. 

I saved the two that was me. I might have a little Jersey in me.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2010)

night


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here's some more............
> 
> A tornado warning siren is your signal to go out in the yard and look for
> a funnel.
> ...



all of the above is true for me....

if bb guns counts as a gun..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That one actually made me cry from laughing.



 Then you'd find me hilarious. 



deerehauler said:


> I was just pickin up the droppings everyone left behind



Don't roll your eyes at me.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night



Night Youngin!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Then you'd find me hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't roll your eyes at me.



Okey dokey no eye rolling anymore


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night



Night Seth!!!



slip said:


> all of the above is true for me....
> 
> if bb guns counts as a gun..



Then you're from Georgia! 

I think it counts. Mine was a 22.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that Yara!!! We're alike in different ways.
> 
> I saved the two that was me. I might have a little Jersey in me.



Sweetie pie.... After working a 6hr shift, twisting your body in ways in wasn't intended to. Then some Wonderful (sarcasm)man to cut you off in traffic! I followed him to his house and asked him if he was going to pay my dry cleaning bill. That is road rage at it's finest here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okey dokey no eye rolling anymore



I was just pickin..... _Gawd_


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Night Seth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





YaraG. said:


> Sweetie pie.... After working a 6hr shift, twisting your body in ways in wasn't intended to. Then some Wonderful (sarcasm)man to cut you off in traffic! I followed him to his house and asked him if he was going to pay my dry cleaning bill. That is road rage at it's finest here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, what's up in here? I'll be back.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sweetie pie.... After working a 6hr shift, twisting your body in ways in wasn't intended to. Then some Wonderful (sarcasm)man to cut you off in traffic! I followed him to his house and asked him if he was going to pay my dry cleaning bill. That is road rage at it's finest here.



 Get em girl! 

Nevermind, I must have GA road rage.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was just pickin..... _Gawd_



no no no I promise no  more eye rolls  Oh whoops I did it agian  all that scrap sorn I been eating tonight must be tainted


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, what's up in here? I'll be back.



wad up trap


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, what's up in here? I'll be back.



Hey Craig!!! Pretty good Terminator impression right thar.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Get em girl!
> 
> Nevermind, I must have GA road rage.



 its contaigious....stay clear from hot blooded Ricans.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> no no no I promise no  more eye rolls  Oh whoops I did it agian  all that scrap sorn I been eating tonight must be tainted



Uhhh... Slip told me to put ex-lax in the popcorn when you weren't looking. Looks like it gave you an eye twitch.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> its contaigious....stay clear from hot blooded Ricans.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wad up trap


Hey DJ. All good in the land of big birds tonite?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Craig!!! Pretty good Terminator impression right thar.


Yyyy thankee Karen. See me and Arnold go way back. Is Doug on tonite?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 2, 2010)

nite all.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yyyy thankee Karen. See me and Arnold go way back. Is Doug on tonite?



Yeah, I called him a little bit ago and he was actually working.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> its contaigious....stay clear from hot blooded Ricans.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> nite all.....



Good Night!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah, I called him a little bit ago and he was actually working.


Well that's a good thing. Me, i am home now to a fresh made snack an a roll of da dice.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Uhhh... Slip told me to put ex-lax in the popcorn when you weren't looking. Looks like it gave you an eye twitch.







hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ. All good in the land of big birds tonite?
> 
> Yyyy thankee Karen. See me and Arnold go way back. Is Doug on tonite?




Got some runnin late  due to weather and a bunch of MD88 running hot but all and all a normal night!  How was your night?


----------



## quinn (Jun 3, 2010)

Good nite all!You night shifters be careful out there!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> nite all.....



Have a good one!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

quinn said:


> Good nite all!You night shifters be careful out there!



Take it easy quinn!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well that's a good thing. Me, i am home now to a fresh made snack an a roll of da dice.



Whatdya eat tonight?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

quinn said:


> Good nite all!You night shifters be careful out there!



Good Night!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay enough corn on to the wasabi peas


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



You laughed too hard didn't you???  Clean up on Aisle 2 please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, what's up in here? I'll be back.


What up HT.



quinn said:


> Good nite all!You night shifters be careful out there!


Night Quinn



YaraG. said:


> nite all.....


Night.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Got some runnin late  due to weather and a bunch of MD88 running hot but all and all a normal night!  How was your night?


Yeah the weather set us back a bit too.
 Spota ran one for lo pitch lock settings and one for a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, too high on the turbine. Then a brake bleed, and some hyd problems. Impound one for flt control/autopilot issues. Flap lockout at 20%. But i don't play well in lightning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

hey hey hey...last night of the week for me

time for some breakfasist


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> hey hey hey...last night of the week for me
> 
> time for some breakfasist



Mornin Jeff


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

Amend for the miss interp of the abbrevation above was "Turbine inlet Temp"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT.
> 
> Night Quinn
> 
> Night.



I like polka dots. 



Jeff Raines said:


> hey hey hey...last night of the week for me
> 
> time for some breakfasist



Hey Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad this place has thinned out some.Too many posts to follow earlier around 9:00


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Amend for the miss interp of the abbrevation above was "Turbine inlet Temp"





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like polka dots.


DADDY LIKEY TOO



Jeff Raines said:


> Glad this place has thinned out some.Too many posts to follow earlier around 9:00


Dude, I take it you didn't go back to sleep. Sounds like a loader night to me.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whatdya eat tonight?


Angus an peas with pico an cheese. Then a big Zero bar with smoked herring. Yep.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Glad this place has thinned out some.Too many posts to follow earlier around 9:00


Hey ya Jeff got to get the speeder going.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT.
> 
> Night Quinn
> 
> Night.


Zup Doug.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude, I take it you didn't go back to sleep. Sounds like a loader night to me.



nah,.Long as I get about 4 hours of sleep,I'm good to go.
Besides,one of the contractors is supposed to be here between 3-4 to do some electrical work


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Glad this place has thinned out some.Too many posts to follow earlier around 9:00



My computer couldn't keep up. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Angus an peas with pico an cheese. Then a big Zero bar with smoked herring. Yep.



I had a turkey sammich with ketchup and chips with ketchup.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Doug.



Sitting back eatin popcorn. Waiting on the next grade change. They makin us earn our $ tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Jeff got to get the speeder going.


I was watching america's got talent at the same time


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My computer couldn't keep up.



We had storms blowing thru at the same time,couldn't keep a good connection on the dsl


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay dinner time!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> nah,.Long as I get about 4 hours of sleep,I'm good to go.
> Besides,one of the contractors is supposed to be here between 3-4 to do some electrical work



I'm about the same.  Dang electricians.Put them in the dark and feed um poop, it'll make them feel like mushrooms.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Slip!!! Whatcha doin?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> We had storms blowing thru at the same time,couldn't keep a good connection on the dsl



It didn't storm here today, but you could hear the thunder off in the distance.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My computer couldn't keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a turkey sammich with ketchup and chips with ketchup.


Try a bit of pico on a hershey bar. Good stuff.



Jeff Raines said:


> I was watching america's got talent at the same time


Uhhh-Huhhh


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip!!! Whatcha doin?


Pobley going to find that spotlite fo dems deer.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay dinner time!


Don't get lost at de chicken haus this time.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Pobley going to find that spotlite fo dems deer.



Bet he waiting on the right time to come in here and skeer everyone off.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

This is the panel contractor is working on.Over 20 feet long,been here since the 70's.Taking all instrumentation off for switch over to scada.
If the wrong wire is unhooked,I lose the whole plant.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Try a bit of pico on a hershey bar. Good stuff.



I don't eat chocolate. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Pobley going to find that spotlite fo dems deer.



He was just here. Where did he go?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> This is the panel contractor is working on.Over 20 feet long,been here since the 70's.Taking all instrumentation off for switch over to scada.
> If the wrong wire is unhooked,I lose the whole plant.



Got one here that I only have a few more PB to remove then it off to the scrap yard. 

Found out this afternoon I have a new boiler that has to be wired up and ready for inspection by next week.BIG BIG wire and conduit


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip!!! Whatcha doin?


watchin da TV.


hogtrap44 said:


> Pobley going to find that spotlite fo dems deer.



that too.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't eat chocolate.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> watchin da TV.
> 
> 
> that too.



Oh! 



slip said:


>



Crazy ain't it. I don't eat chocolate, ice cream, pies, cakes, none of that.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't eat chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> He was just here. Where did he go?


Then again he may be puttin a shine on that new saddle.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy ain't it. I don't eat chocolate, ice cream, pies, cakes, none of that.



why not

just dont like sweet stuff?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> watchin da TV.
> 
> 
> that too.


Like WHOOMP dae he izzzz.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy ain't it. I don't eat chocolate, ice cream, pies, cakes, none of that.


WoW


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Crazy ain't it. I don't eat chocolate, ice cream, pies, cakes, none of that.


And you say I'm wierd.






O wait I am.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

How that garden doing there Slip?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Karen

The Green Mile


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> why not
> 
> just dont like sweet stuff?



I like candy, just never liked all the other stuff. 



dougefresh said:


> And you say I'm wierd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you are!



Jeff Raines said:


> Karen
> 
> The Green Mile



 I like that part in the movie.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> How that garden doing there Slip?



'tween yesterday and today i've gotten 10 zuc and 5 crook neck. one zuc was 13 inches long.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that part in the movie.



It's a great movie,the book was also very good.

The first time my wife watched it,I was just getting out of bed.While putting on my shoes,I'd asked her if she'd seen Mr.Jingles on there.She said yes she had.
I bent down to tie my shoes and a mouse ran out from under the love seat,I said loudly "look baby there go Mr.Jingles"
She jumped on the couch yellin "Jeffery,Jeffery kill it"
I said"Sorry,I'll be late for work,gotta go"


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's a great movie,the book was also very good.
> 
> The first time my wife watched it,I was just getting out of bed.While putting on my shoes,I'd asked her if she'd seen Mr.Jingles on there.She said yes she had.
> I bent down to tie my shoes and a mouse ran out from under the love seat,I said loudly "look baby there go Mr.Jingles"
> ...


SGG would have killed me for leaving.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's a great movie,the book was also very good.
> 
> The first time my wife watched it,I was just getting out of bed.While putting on my shoes,I'd asked her if she'd seen Mr.Jingles on there.She said yes she had.
> I bent down to tie my shoes and a mouse ran out from under the love seat,I said loudly "look baby there go Mr.Jingles"
> ...



I've never read the book. I've watched the movie a couple of times and I really like it. 

 That's too funny!!! But not very nice!!! 



dougefresh said:


> SGG would have killed me for leaving.



After I killed the mouse.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Time to go to bed! Good night y'all!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> After I killed the mouse.


You kill a mouseThats like me never buying another rod or reel.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Time to go to bed! Good night y'all!



G'night


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> This is the panel contractor is working on.Over 20 feet long,been here since the 70's.Taking all instrumentation off for switch over to scada.
> If the wrong wire is unhooked,I lose the whole plant.




Wow thats a old school lookin panel there!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Time to go to bed! Good night y'all!



Night SGG!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

I just got a sweet deal on a gun.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I just got a sweet deal on a gun.



What did ya get?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

I see your deal


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What did ya get?



Not real sure yet, but its in the mail, Overnight, coming all the way from TX.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow thats a old school lookin panel there!



Behind the panel,and they have already taken out over half.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Behind the panel,and they have already taken out over half.



I was wondering what the bird nest looked like.Looks like fun.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Behind the panel,and they have already taken out over half.



Bet they still have good schematics on that thing too!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Over the years as new stuff was added,the older instruments were never taken out.
The contractors have knocked us offline twice,but it's not their fault,there are no schematics.
We can't even plug anything up in here,blows the breaker


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like I will be gettin outta here late agian today


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate when that happens,you're mentally prepared to leave at a certain time,but nooooooo,more work


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Looks like I will be gettin outta here late agian today



Same here, got a meeting at 7am then have to get on phone and order some stuff I can't order on nights.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY     Mernin


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay I made it home and am winding down to get some shut eye.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I made it home and am winding down to get some shut eye.



usually takes me a couple hours to unwind,I can't just go home and go to bed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiya, later, see ya, bye....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya, later, see ya, bye....



come back when you can stay longer


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 3, 2010)

Time to make the donuts. ...
Down by the river..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Time to make the donuts. ...
> Down by the river..


I'll take a dozen,delivered to Acworth


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 3, 2010)

You might be a redneck if.....

Your boat has more horsepower than your truck 

You refer to the bathroom as"the library "


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

TGattis said:


> You refer to the bathroom as"the library "



Mine is now the game room,it's where all the hand held games end up


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin' ya'll!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin' ya'll!



morning


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin' peeps....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good morning, Peeps!
Get a little surgery done here, and then it's off to check piggy porn! ( weather permitting).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

Moanin!!  Only 10 1/2 more hours to go!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin!!  Only 10 1/2 more hours to go!!



Only 3 1/2 here


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin' y'all


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Silly question.... what are we counting down?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

For all those attending  Stawking Class, I have your first assignment.  Watch the movie "Hard Candy" (2005).  Man what a great movie! It's twisted on so many levels!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Silly question.... what are we counting down?



Quittin time


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For all those attending  Stawking Class, I have your first assignment.  Watch the movie "Hard Candy" (2005).  Man what a great movie! It's twisted on so many levels!



Just read the plot,sounds something like the movie"Misery"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonder if Otis got banned.
He started a thread earlier this morn about a Glock for sale.
I bet him he wouldn't leave it up for 24 hours,thread is gone.
Don't know if he deleted it or what


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

beer?.................



..............not yet


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Quittin time



I c said the blind man!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

i didnt see otis banded as I finished the train this morn


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

3:30 baby walk
5:00 move baby to bathroom
9:51 Keebs asleep at the computer at work...................


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 3:30 baby walk
> 5:00 move baby to bathroom
> 9:51 Keebs asleep at the computer at work...................



Wake up Keebs.  Baby is a dog I take it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wonder if Otis got banned.
> He started a thread earlier this morn about a Glock for sale.
> I bet him he wouldn't leave it up for 24 hours,thread is gone.
> Don't know if he deleted it or what



The idjit hasn't been banned...yet!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 3:30 baby walk
> 5:00 move baby to bathroom
> 9:51 Keebs asleep at the computer at work...................



_(whispering)--->    Keebs.....good morning_!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin' dribblers!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin!!! Is it raining at your house????????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' dribblers!!!



Mornin Jeff...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Wake up Keebs.  Baby is a dog I take it?


 Bad Sunshine Bad I was just dreaming I had won the lottery & was gonna share with you!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> The idjit hasn't been banned...yet!!


Mornin darlin'! 



Jeff C. said:


> _(whispering)--->    Keebs.....good morning_!!!



 Mornin sweet Chief!!!  How's Jman doing?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Jeff...



Mornin Tro.........Yank......... uhhh, Jerzzy, uuumm, Hey Girl!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ooops...........sorry Keebs, let me get you  a pillow. Some warm tea maybe? A blanket??????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

1 1/2 hours to go


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Tro.........Yank......... uhhh, Jerzzy, uuumm, Hey Girl!


Mornin ma'am...


Jeff Raines said:


> 1 1/2 hours to go



Done!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Good lord I could kill someone for some eggs & scrapple.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Mornin!!! Is it raining at your house????????



Mornin' Sunnyshine



YaraG. said:


> Mornin Jeff...



Mornin' Ms Yara!!!



Keebs said:


> Bad Sunshine Bad I was just dreaming I had won the lottery & was gonna share with you!
> 
> 
> Mornin darlin'!
> ...



Mornin' Darlin'  He's doing fine....still sweepin



Jeff Raines said:


> 1 1/2 hours to go



Mornin Jeff!!!






OH.....and Goood Moanin' QUACKA!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Jeff!!!



yep

I'm gettin very sleepy


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good lord I could kill someone for some eggs & scrapple.



Eggs, yeah, scrapple............gag. My grandmother is from Philadelphia and she tried to feed me that stuff once. Never again.......... I'll take my eggs with some grits and butter.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ooops...........sorry Keebs, let me get you  a pillow. Some warm tea maybe? A blanket??????






Jeff Raines said:


> 1 1/2 hours to go


I know ya'll are used to it, but danged if I could do the "night shift" deal! 



YaraG. said:


> Mornin ma'am...
> Done!


 



YaraG. said:


> Good lord I could kill someone for some eggs & scrapple.


eggs, got'em, fresh brown ones at that, check, scrapple........... explain, think I've heard of it, but not 100% sure without google..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yep
> 
> I'm gettin very sleepy



You probably are a candidate for that SWD/SWSD study I heard about on the radio....

Shift Work Sleep Disorder.....google it Bro!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Eggs, yeah, scrapple............gag. My grandmother is from Philadelphia and she tried to feed me that stuff once. Never again.......... I'll take my eggs with some grits and butter.



More for me....yum-o!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know ya'll are used to it, but danged if I could do the "night shift" deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrapple (Pennsylvania Dutch) is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. It is similar to pon haus, which uses[clarification needed] only the broth from cooked meat. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then panfried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, not used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste. Scrapple is best known as a regional American food of the Mid-Atlantic States (Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Maryland). Scrapple and Pon haus are commonly considered an ethnic food of the Pennsylvania Dutch, including the Mennonites and Amish. Scrapple is found in supermarkets throughout the region in both fresh and frozen refrigerated cases.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> More for me....yum-o!



Ever had souse??  I can't eat that either. You can actually see stuff in it that looks like toenail clippings.......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ever had souse??  I can't eat that either. You can actually see stuff in it that looks like toenail clippings.......



I'd rather  looose a toe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bad Sunshine Bad I was just dreaming I had won the lottery & was gonna share with you!
> 
> 
> Mornin darlin'!
> ...



Mornin Shuga!!  Incoming PM...

What the heck is scrapple??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Scrapple (Pennsylvania Dutch) is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. It is similar to pon haus, which uses[clarification needed] only the broth from cooked meat. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then panfried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, not used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste. Scrapple is best known as a regional American food of the Mid-Atlantic States (Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Maryland). Scrapple and Pon haus are commonly considered an ethnic food of the Pennsylvania Dutch, including the Mennonites and Amish. Scrapple is found in supermarkets throughout the region in both fresh and frozen refrigerated cases.



sounds kinda like our "souse" meat............... lemme do some checking............. unless some of our resident chef's know for sure??? anyone?? ok, I'll be back then............


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'd rather  looose a toe!




Bwaaaahaaahaahaa!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ever had souse??  I can't eat that either. You can actually see stuff in it that looks like toenail clippings.......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You probably are a candidate for that SWD/SWSD study I heard about on the radio....
> 
> Shift Work Sleep Disorder.....google it Bro!!!


I googled it,but I don't have any symptoms.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ever had souse??  I can't eat that either. You can actually see stuff in it that looks like toenail clippings.......


I've seen it, never eaten it though......... yuck!! 
Looked it up, not quiet the same, but close, sorta............ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin Shuga!!  Incoming PM...


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Souse is also known as hogs head cheese. Now doesn't that sound scrumptious???? ( Insert vomiting smiley here)


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Yummmmmy
I can do this too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Scrapple (Pennsylvania Dutch) is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. It is similar to pon haus, which uses[clarification needed] only the broth from cooked meat. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then panfried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, not used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste. Scrapple is best known as a regional American food of the Mid-Atlantic States (Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Maryland). Scrapple and Pon haus are commonly considered an ethnic food of the Pennsylvania Dutch, including the Mennonites and Amish. Scrapple is found in supermarkets throughout the region in both fresh and frozen refrigerated cases.



Doesn't sound too bad??




Sunshine1 said:


> Ever had souse??  I can't eat that either. You can actually see stuff in it that looks like toenail clippings.......





I love me some home made souse meat with hot sauce!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I googled it,but I don't have any symptoms.



10-4....I worked a split-shift yrs. ago. Mannnn.....you talk about tough


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't sound too bad??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See there,it's tastes so bad you have to cover it up


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4....I worked a split-shift yrs. ago. Mannnn.....you talk about tough



been workin midnight to noon for 20 years.Now,if I didn't wear a cpap it would be real bad


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Scrapple is not headcheese or that nasty pig pickled nasties. It's the left overs of the pig.Like when making bacon, chops, butts, etc. I was very hesitant about it but if I hadn't put it in my mouth, my granny would have whacked me. It was gooooooooooooood! That pickled crap, oh god I can't even think of it without gaggin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Souse is also known as hogs head cheese. Now doesn't that sound scrumptious???? ( Insert vomiting smiley here)



Souse is Hogs head cheese??? 

Hmmmmm....we used to eat that on sammiches

Potted Meat= Fishin food


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> been workin midnight to noon for 20 years.Now,if I didn't wear a cpap it would be real bad



That's a LONNNNNNNG time dude!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't sound too bad??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it a try, you won't regret it.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Good lord I could kill someone for some eggs & scrapple.


i could go for a little of both right now too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't sound too bad??



its really not. mom makes it every once in a while and i wipe it out.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

bout half way through the fireside and yall are tryin to clear this one


Off ta skol             bleve this summer course is the dumest idea a feller can have           this things worse'n well drillin again


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Souse is also known as hogs head cheese. Now doesn't that sound scrumptious???? ( Insert vomiting smiley here)


Yeah, and it's not even a cheese!  



YaraG. said:


> View attachment 532360Yummmmmy
> View attachment 532361I can do this too.


It doesn't "look" too bad............ one of them things I'd just have to taste to see 
I do potted meat too, when there ain't noting else, that and vieanner sausagesss............ 



Jeff C. said:


> Souse is Hogs head cheese???


yep......... another tidbit learned........... 



slip said:


> i could go for a little of both right now too!
> 
> 
> its really not. mom makes it every once in a while and i wipe it out.


 But slip, you don't count, we know you're like Hogtrap, you'll eat anything plus you're a bottomless pit!   Mornin sweetie, how's the headache?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> i could go for a little of both right now too!
> 
> 
> its really not. mom makes it every once in a while and i wipe it out.



How far from Savannah do ya live


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, and it's not even a cheese!
> 
> 
> It doesn't "look" too bad............ one of them things I'd just have to taste to see
> ...



One of my daughters favs... is rice and vienna sausage.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But slip, you don't count, we know you're like Hogtrap, you'll eat anything plus you're a bottomless pit!   Mornin sweetie, how's the headache?


mornin keebs.
so far so good i think, i havent moved around much so i dont know yet.

yesterday was pretty good too, but the day before that was hades, so i think its getting better, what ever it is.


YaraG. said:


> How far from Savannah do ya live



about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Scrapple (Pennsylvania Dutch) is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. It is similar to pon haus, which uses[clarification needed] only the broth from cooked meat. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then panfried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, not used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste. Scrapple is best known as a regional American food of the Mid-Atlantic States (Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Maryland). Scrapple and Pon haus are commonly considered an ethnic food of the Pennsylvania Dutch, including the Mennonites and Amish. Scrapple is found in supermarkets throughout the region in both fresh and frozen refrigerated cases.





Do you take orders?...love me some scrapple!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Give it a try, you won't regret it.



I have had scrapple. It is good stuff


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin keebs.
> so far so good i think, i havent moved around much so i dont know yet.
> 
> yesterday was pretty good too, but the day before that was hades, so i think its getting better, what ever it is.
> ...



I saw where you had said the other day was really bad, maybe it'll be heat/stress from all that gardening and you'll just have to be a "young'un of leisure"


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



Hey Snowy!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

mornin benji and snowy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.


Mornin Benji


SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall


Mornin....


jmfauver said:


> Do you take orders?...love me some scrapple!!!!!


I just had my breakfast delivered... does that tell you anything about todays mood


Sterlo58 said:


> I have had scrapple. It is good stuff


 I love it but it hates me. Doesn't keep me far...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin Benji  Slip  Yara


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

morning drivellers.   Did I smell me some scrapple cooking?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> morning drivellers.   Did I smell me some scrapple cooking?



It just got here and there's good and plenty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin' slip, JM, sterlo, benji, Snowball, and SpiderMan


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> morning drivellers.   Did I smell me some scrapple cooking?


Mornin Bob!!  Not here 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' slip, JM, sterlo, benji, Snowball, and SpiderMan



Mornin Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bob!!  Not here
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeff




Snowyyyyy......guess what I gotta do today and tomorrow


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowyyyyy......guess what I gotta do today and tomorrow



 I was gonna ask that, actually 

don't forget the sunscreen


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I was gonna ask that, actually
> 
> don't forget the sunscreen






I probably should wear it , but I prefer the tanned, wrinkled, leathery, look

Dang....just remembered I have to go get Gas/Diesel first and a HUGE Pecan limb came down in the storms recently in the other yard....now I have to cut that up and remove before cutting. Good cooking wood though


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' slip, JM, sterlo, benji, Snowball, and SpiderMan



mornin mornin...did I ever mention that having to work for a living sux?       Just sayin'


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

good cooking wood is right Jeff.   If anyone ever has any Hickory, Oak, Apple, Pear, Peach or Pecan wood they don't want, just hollar at me!      I'll gladly burn it up on the smoker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> mornin mornin...did I ever mention that having to work for a living sux?       Just sayin'



I hear ya, but believe it or not, sometimes too much time off can sux.....monetarily speaking that is


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowyyyyy......guess what I gotta do today and tomorrow





SnowHunter said:


> I was gonna ask that, actually
> 
> don't forget the sunscreen


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good cooking wood is right Jeff.   If anyone ever has any Hickory, Oak, Apple, Pear, Peach or Pecan wood they don't want, just hollar at me!      I'll gladly burn it up on the smoker!



Will you cut & haul it off too!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good cooking wood is right Jeff.   If anyone ever has any Hickory, Oak, Apple, Pear, Peach or Pecan wood they don't want, just hollar at me!      I'll gladly burn it up on the smoker!



I'll put a package together for ya then....I've got all but the Oak and Hickory....give me a little time though....gettin ready to get bizzy in the near future. Just have so many things coming up....FAST


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good and greatful morning to all peeps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good and greatful morning to all peeps.



Uhhh....you mean afternoon HT Howdy Doo

All right...... y'all have a good 'un today....I better get BIZZYYYY


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....you mean afternoon HT Howdy Doo
> 
> All right...... y'all have a good 'un today....I better get BIZZYYYY


Hey Jeff and a very good one to you as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

afternoon, folks.
Bubbettes Mom had a rough night, but she plans to come home tonight. Prolly go back to Panama City tomorrow night. Cancer sux....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a LONNNNNNNG time dude!!!



I've been "swinging" for almost 25 yrs!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good and greatful morning to all peeps.


Hiya Craig!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....you mean afternoon HT Howdy Doo
> 
> All right...... y'all have a good 'un today....I better get BIZZYYYY


See ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks.
> Bubbettes Mom had a rough night, but she plans to come home tonight. Prolly go back to Panama City tomorrow night. Cancer sux....


Aaawww, cypber huggs sent to ya'll! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been "swinging" for almost 25 yrs!!


OyVey.................


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Time to cut grass before it rains again


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks.
> Bubbettes Mom had a rough night, but she plans to come home tonight. Prolly go back to Panama City tomorrow night. Cancer sux....



My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Afternoon all


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey y'all


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all



Afternoon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Just passin thru.......never mine me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks.
> Bubbettes Mom had a rough night, but she plans to come home tonight. Prolly go back to Panama City tomorrow night. Cancer sux....



Hate to hear this  Prayers and thoughts are with yall 

and prayers for Bubbettes safe travels


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon sir! 



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all


Tpaw.......... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just passin thru.......never mine me.


 ~~looking around~~ finding clock~~what you doing here this time of the day?!? 
Heeyyy shuggums! 



SnowHunter said:


> Hate to hear this  Prayers and thoughts are with yall
> 
> and prayers for Bubbettes safe travels



Hey Sista, got any of that extra strength iv coffee you can hook me up wiff............ gawd I'm dragging!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

4 1/2 more hours!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 3, 2010)

Self escaped! He is heading East, sippin' on some Tequila, and playing a banjo!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> Self escaped! He is heading East, sippin' on some Tequila, and playing a banjo!



And YOU gave Quack a heads up?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Will we EVER have an afternoon without t'storms? This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

argghh i hate......people.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Will we EVER have an afternoon without t'storms? This is getting ridiculous!



Uuuuh, Robert honey, you ARE in South Georgia, remember???   
You should've seen a camp director I worked with that was from out west, when we have our afternoon showers she was ready to herd the kids into boats or something, all of us were like............ uuuhh, it's a typical so.ga. afternoon rain, we're used to it............. she was not amused!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Oops, wrong way, had to make a U-turn, scuse me, pardon me, scuse me, just passing thru.





Why do I hear banjo music??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> argghh i hate......people.



???????????????????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oops, wrong way, had to make a U-turn, scuse me, pardon me, scuse me, just passing thru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're hearing things again Big Poppa, go back to sleep!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone know what to do for a pinched nerve in the shoulder? Afternoon ya'll....


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ???????????????????????


had to run around town. people is rude!


YaraG. said:


> Anyone know what to do for a pinched nerve in the shoulder? Afternoon ya'll....



Dr Quack normally prescribes a bag of Benji weed for that.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> had to run around town. people is rude!
> 
> 
> Dr Quack normally prescribes a bag of Benji weed for that.


 not workin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Anyone know what to do for a pinched nerve in the shoulder? Afternoon ya'll....


 
I do, but you're too far away and Troy might not like me steppin in to help..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're hearing things again Big Poppa, go back to sleep!


 
Heeeaaaiiiiiiyyyy Ms. Purtyeyes....

OK, gotta run for sure now. Gotta get groceries for the trip to Bama tomorrow.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do, but you're too far away and Troy might not like me steppin in to help..



Back in the barn


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Anyone know what to do for a pinched nerve in the shoulder? Afternoon ya'll....


Chiro! 



slip said:


> had to run around town. people is rude!
> 
> 
> Dr Quack normally prescribes a bag of Benji weed for that.


Aahhh, gotcha, I agree.............. 
And you're right about Dr. Quack.......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heeeaaaiiiiiiyyyy Ms. Purtyeyes....
> 
> OK, gotta run for sure now. Gotta get groceries for the trip to Bama tomorrow.



Later shuggums!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks.
> Bubbettes Mom had a rough night, but she plans to come home tonight. Prolly go back to Panama City tomorrow night. Cancer sux....



I'll prolly spend a couple nights at home. Let big brother take a couple of shifts.



SnowHunter said:


> Hate to hear this  Prayers and thoughts are with yall
> 
> and prayers for Bubbettes safe travels



Specially since mini me will be driving home. 



rhbama3 said:


> Will we EVER have an afternoon without t'storms? This is getting ridiculous!



Next week should be better as far as storms are concerned. But temps are supposed to be close to 100.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Back in the barn



Well da mexican has already told you the knuckledragger treatment, but i'd recommend some Aleve or some other anti-inflammatory. A hot compress should help some as well. The main thing is to rest it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well da mexican has already told you the knuckledragger treatment, but i'd recommend some Aleve or some other anti-inflammatory. A hot compress should help some as well. The main thing is to rest it.



I'm not allowed to take any of that sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm not allowed to take any of that sir.



Hmmm........ okay.
Paging Dr. Bubbette, you got any ideas for the lovely lady?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmm........ okay.
> Paging Dr. Bubbette, you got any ideas for the lovely lady?



I thank you for the advice sir but I take meds that it interferes with. I think I'll just cut off my arm, i have another.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I thank you for the advice sir but I take meds that it interferes with. I think I'll just cut off my arm, i have another.



i try to tell them this. axe off a finger? replace it with a toe. chop off a toe? you have 9 more...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

Otis said:


> Self escaped! He is heading East, sippin' on some Tequila, and playing a banjo!








Keebs said:


> And YOU gave Quack a heads up?!?!?








YaraG. said:


> Anyone know what to do for a pinched nerve in the shoulder? Afternoon ya'll....





Alcohol, and LOTS of it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 whaa??????? I thought you LIKED surprises?!?!?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alcohol, and LOTS of it!!


I wish! Mmmm 007!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

this whole laptop not workin is gettin into my Woodys time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> whaa??????? I thought you LIKED surprises?!?!?



speaking of surprises, you have a PM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> this whole laptop not workin is gettin into my Woodys time



Everybody needs Woody time!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> this whole laptop not workin is gettin into my Woodys time



Snowbabe!!!
must not respond.......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xBECTvOHebA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xBECTvOHebA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xBECTvOHebA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xBECTvOHebA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Who was it this time?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who was it this time?



Done forgot his name but it said "banned" underneath it before the thread was even pulled. 

Did get a chance to check his profile before he was zapped into outer space and apparently he had started several "BRING BACK THE S&S" threads in different forums in the last few minutes.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmm........ okay.
> Paging Dr. Bubbette, you got any ideas for the lovely lady?



Heating pad on 20 minutes then off 20 minutes to relax the muscles and relieve pressure on the nerve.

 I see alcohol has already been recommended which also works very well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Heating pad on 20 minutes then off 20 minutes to relax the muscles and relieve pressure on the nerve.
> 
> I see alcohol has already been recommended which also works very well.



There you go, Yara!
A bonafide M.D. has said get hammered for your health!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Woot Woot! 

Bubbette in da house!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Koda was buggin the crap out of me so i put clothes pins on his floppy ears....that changed things


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There you go, Yara!
> A bonafide M.D. has said get hammered for your health!



Umm, Wal Mart was out of MD licenses the day I went so I never got one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

well just got done doing a little facebook stawkin.  I feel mo betta now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Umm, Wal Mart was out of MD licenses the day I went so I never got one.



Dats okay, baby. I never got my diploma from Guatemala U. either, but it hasn't stopped me.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Koda was buggin the crap out of me so i put clothes pins on his floppy ears....that changed things




Bad slip! Bad!   



Post pics.     





Bubbette said:


> Umm, Wal Mart was out of MD licenses the day I went so I never got one.



But you're a superhero in Woozer's eyes.  You protect him from the bad evil lady.... and the vacuum cleaner.   

Here we go, 50 First Dates..... again.. and again... and again... and again...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well just got done doing a little facebook stawkin.  I feel mo betta now!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dats okay, baby. I never got my diploma from Guatemala U. either, but it hasn't stopped me.



That's true. But you still follow Guatemala U's standards and prescribe alcohol and aleve for everything.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But you're a superhero in Woozer's eyes.  You protect him from the bad evil lady.... and the vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Here we go, 50 First Dates..... again.. and again... and again... and again...



Woo Woo wuvs you, he just doesn't know how to show it.

Actually it's that evil male you tend to bring with you. Woo Woo is a good judge of character.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That's true. But you still follow Guatemala U's standards and prescribe alcohol and aleve for everything.



Okay, since that little discovery, while staying with you guys,  if I happen to fall out of my stand or get impaled by a hog or shoot myself with a broadhead, please make mine a Motrin and Bud Light so you won't have to watch me scratch all night long.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Woo Woo wuvs you, he just doesn't know how to show it.
> 
> Actually it's that evil male you tend to bring with you. Woo Woo is a good judge of character.



Bubbette!  

The dog forgets who I am if I leave the room to brush my teeth.      


I swear I'm gonna walk in wearing a ghille suit one day and see who has the heart attack first, me or him.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of surprises, you have a PM!


Duly noted darlin'! 



Bubbette said:


> Heating pad on 20 minutes then off 20 minutes to relax the muscles and relieve pressure on the nerve.
> 
> I see alcohol has already been recommended which also works very well.



Yara, if Bubbette says it, you can go wiff it, promise!! 




turtlebug said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> Bubbette in da house!


TBUGSY!!!!!!  Hey, I'll climb to that stand for ya, and throw the alarm in for ya to flush them piggies out!! 



slip said:


> Koda was buggin the crap out of me so i put clothes pins on his floppy ears....that changed things



Now put duct tape on his pads.............. then post pics!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette!
> 
> The dog forgets who I am if I leave the room to brush my teeth.
> 
> ...



You owe me some sweet tea............. and windex, it makes my screen sticky too..............


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette!
> 
> The dog forgets who I am if I leave the room to brush my teeth.
> 
> ...



Guess I'll just have to cook pork chops this weekend. Then he'll wuv you again.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the tinfoil on the windows done blocked cell phone reception  

HI YALL!!!!!!  Now I got the desktop back


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think the tinfoil on the windows done blocked cell phone reception
> 
> HI YALL!!!!!!  Now I got the desktop back


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> this whole laptop not workin is gettin into my Woodys time



See next time you spit out your drink don't hit the laptop


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think the tinfoil on the windows done blocked cell phone reception
> 
> HI YALL!!!!!!  Now I got the desktop back



you just crazy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

What it is my homies?


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think the tinfoil on the windows done blocked cell phone reception
> 
> HI YALL!!!!!!  Now I got the desktop back



my tinfoil hat never done that before?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> my tinfoil hat never done that before?



You gotta double layer it


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TBUGSY!!!!!!  Hey, I'll climb to that stand for ya, and throw the alarm in for ya to flush them piggies out!!



Come on!  We can sit in a two man stand and team up on em.   

Girl, you ain't lived til you've heard a hog snoring.    

Mr. Sandman gonna take a dirt nap soon.  




Keebs said:


> You owe me some sweet tea............. and windex, it makes my screen sticky too..............




Girl, you have no idea! It's the same thing every time. We go in, Sammy and Sophie barely get the second bark out before they realize it's me and then it's pet me pet me pet me and let me lay all over you and give you sad eyes and schmooze you out of anything I see going into your mouth.  

With Woozer, it's see strange woman, bark like a maniac and run from the living room to Wobbert's hobby room, peer at scary woman from kitchen. Uh oh! She sees me, lemme backtrack. Trip over vacuum cleaner in attempt to run from her again. Be comforted by member of immediate family and calm down. Whew! She's gone I can relax. 

I go out to the truck to get my boots or go to the bathroom or something and as soon as I open the door its    There's a strange scary woman in my house. Run circles around the kitchen barking, slide down next to Wobbert's chair because I didn't take the corner slow enough while retreating. Knock vacuum cleaner over again. Manage to knock myself out with Allison's color guard gun trying to run underneath it. Bark at scary woman again. Jump in Wobbert's lap hoping he'll protect me from scary woman.

Fishbait walks in....

Oh God! Scary man, scary man... repeat process until he figures he can't fight it anymore cause we're there to stay.      


Stay two nights, I finally get Woozer kisses by Sunday when we leave.     

I love that dog.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you just crazy!


I know  


Keebs said:


>


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!!   


jmfauver said:


> See next time you spit out your drink don't hit the laptop


Shut it down last Friday, get it open and turned on Tuesday evenin, and some kinda stuck key fatal error  


BBQBOSS said:


> What it is my homies?


Hey MattydabuttrubbinBBQBoss 



slip said:


> my tinfoil hat never done that before?


We did one better, and covered the whole house


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, you have no idea! It's the same thing every time. We go in, Sammy and Sophie barely get the second bark out before they realize it's me and then it's pet me pet me pet me and let me lay all over you and give you sad eyes and schmooze you out of anything I see going into your mouth.
> 
> With Woozer, it's see strange woman, bark like a maniac and run from the living room to Wobbert's hobby room, peer at scary woman from kitchen. Uh oh! She sees me, lemme backtrack. Trip over vacuum cleaner in attempt to run from her again. Be comforted by member of immediate family and calm down. Whew! She's gone I can relax.
> 
> ...


  

Hi BugsySista


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Come on!  We can sit in a two man stand and team up on em.
> 
> Girl, you ain't lived til you've heard a hog snoring.
> 
> ...



Now thats funny!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You gotta double layer it


dang i knew i forgot something.


SnowHunter said:


> We did one better, and covered the whole house



cant say i blame ya, its a toaster outside right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi BugsySista



Hey girlie!  Glad you had a good time camping.  

Where's our other sis, the Aluminum Flower?     





jmfauver said:


> Now thats funny!!!




Woozer is "special".  Wobbert keeps forgetting to put his helmet on him before we show up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> dang i knew i forgot something./QUOTE]
> 
> See if you would listen to your elders


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Woozer is "special".  Wobbert keeps forgetting to put his helmet on him before we show up.



I laugh because my lab was the same way....He would runaway from my ( now) wife  then girlfriend.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Will you cut & haul it off too!?!?!


I'll be down your way in a few weeks...


Jeff C. said:


> I'll put a package together for ya then....I've got all but the Oak and Hickory....give me a little time though....gettin ready to get bizzy in the near future. Just have so many things coming up....FAST





rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks.
> Bubbettes Mom had a rough night, but she plans to come home tonight. Prolly go back to Panama City tomorrow night. Cancer sux....


   sorry to hear that.  Still praying for ya's  


YaraG. said:


> Anyone know what to do for a pinched nerve in the shoulder? Afternoon ya'll....


I do...wanna borrow my cervical traction unit?  


slip said:


> had to run around town. people is rude!
> 
> 
> Dr Quack normally prescribes a bag of Benji weed for that.


 


YaraG. said:


> not workin





turtlebug said:


> Come on!  We can sit in a two man stand and team up on em.
> 
> Girl, you ain't lived til you've heard a hog snoring.
> 
> ...


   Pics please!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a quick driveby.

Been fightin with Dish Network all afternoon cuz of the idjit tech who didn't make it today. Gotta hang around all afternoon again tomorrow.  

Headed out to the ballpark in a bit for a scrimmage game. The real deal All Star games start tomorrow. 

Finally I get to watch a game from the sides instead of coaching.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

OK...59 and counting down!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> dang i knew i forgot something.
> 
> 
> cant say i blame ya, its a toaster outside right now.


Yup, AC can't keep up with the heat, and it aint even mid summer yet  


turtlebug said:


> Hey girlie!  Glad you had a good time camping.
> 
> Where's our other sis, the Aluminum Flower?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, it was a GREAT time 

I dunno 



Sterlo58 said:


> Just a quick driveby.
> 
> Been fightin with Dish Network all afternoon cuz of the idjit tech who didn't make it today. Gotta hang around all afternoon again tomorrow.
> 
> ...



yuk, have fun


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...59 and counting down!



I got a title for the next one " Drivlers Hotel 1000 rooms Vacancy"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 3, 2010)

woozer


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Heating pad on 20 minutes then off 20 minutes to relax the muscles and relieve pressure on the nerve.
> 
> I see alcohol has already been recommended which also works very well.


Thanks doc!


Keebs said:


> Duly noted darlin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see Jose or Johnnie but I have a gentleman to swoon later.


boneboy96 said:


> I'll be down your way in a few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

this thing is slow today!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, you have no idea! It's the same thing every time. We go in, Sammy and Sophie barely get the second bark out before they realize it's me and then it's pet me pet me pet me and let me lay all over you and give you sad eyes and schmooze you out of anything I see going into your mouth.
> 
> With Woozer, it's see strange woman, bark like a maniac and run from the living room to Wobbert's hobby room, peer at scary woman from kitchen. Uh oh! She sees me, lemme backtrack. Trip over vacuum cleaner in attempt to run from her again. Be comforted by member of immediate family and calm down. Whew! She's gone I can relax.
> 
> ...



Woo can't hep it that he's special. He tries. You should see him at a horse show with all the scary people. Now that's funny! They all think he's cute and want to pet him and he's pulling me away cause he's scared.



boneboy96 said:


> Pics please!



It's hard to get pics when we're rolling on the floor and trying to keep the vacuum cleaner from being torn up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> woozer



Lewis aka Woozer is the official mascot of Winder Lickers everywhere. Sweet as can be, but has no short or long term memory. Wakes up in a new world everyday. blink, blink, breathe


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> woozer



Where can we order that helmet from? It just needs a bump on top so it doesn't rub against the knuckle on top of his head and then it'll be perfect.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lewis aka Woozer is the official mascot of Winder Lickers everywhere. Sweet as can be, but has no short or long term memory. Wakes up in a new world everyday. blink, blink, breathe



He just don't like strangers.....At least you know when someone shows up


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lewis aka Woozer is the official mascot of Winder Lickers everywhere. Sweet as can be, but has no short or long term memory. Wakes up in a new world everyday. blink, blink, breathe



Now I know what is wrong with him! He can only see out of the bottom half of his eyeball. He can't see anyone's face, just their feet. That's why he doesn't recognize anyone.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He just don't like strangers.....At least you know when someone shows up



Yup, the stranger is in whichever direction he's running away from. Great alarm dog, terrible guard dog.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yup, the stranger is in whichever direction he's running away from. Great alarm dog, terrible guard dog.



we have two dogs, Koda, a 60 pound mutt. and jazzy, a 15 pound pom.

when someone knocks on the door Koda stands behind jazzy and barks....if she runs he's in front of her the whole way.

he is a good guard dog though, if a stranger walks up to one of us and Koda is with us


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yup, the stranger is in whichever direction he's running away from. Great alarm dog, terrible guard dog.




He could be worse...My neighbor had a dog that would just run,never bark or anything


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> we have two dogs, Koda, a 60 pound mutt. and jazzy, a 15 pound pom.
> 
> when someone knocks on the door Koda stands behind jazzy and barks....if she runs he's in front of her the whole way.
> 
> he is a good guard dog though, if a stranger walks up to one of us and Koda is with us



you will be surprised at how a dog will act when one of the owners is possibly in danger


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Could someone please explain the naming of the next driveler? Can anybody start it? Do ya wait till #999? I know, i know newbies can be a pain in the butt.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He just don't like strangers.....At least you know when someone shows up



But the same person? 27 times in one day?    

In all seriousness, I love Woozer.  He's just too cute. We have so much fun at Wobbert and Bubbette's.  Their daughters are a blast and Sammy and Sophie are the best lap dogs ever!  

I don't even roll around on the groud with my own dog like I do with theirs.  We're truly blessed to have them as friends.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you will be surprised at how a dog will act when one of the owners is possibly in danger


he's already saved our butts once.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Could someone please explain the naming of the next driveler? Can anybody start it? Do ya wait till #999? I know, i know newbies can be a pain in the butt.



Anyone can start it I was going to start the next one under " Drivlers Hotel 1000 rooms Vacancy"...Normally someone will start it around 990 or so


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But the same person? 27 times in one day?
> 
> In all seriousness, I love Woozer.  He's just too cute. We have so much fun at Wobbert and Bubbette's.  Their daughters are a blast and Sammy and Sophie are the best lap dogs ever!
> 
> I don't even roll around on the groud with my own dog like I do with theirs.  We're truly blessed to have them as friends.



Amen to good friends!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> he's already saved our butts once.




My lab went after some guy trying to open the screen door without being invited in....The guy had an accident  when the dog lunged at him


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm, got a little time to kill. Think I'll mosey on over to bravotv.com and catch up on the Real Housewives of New Jersey. 

That Danielle is sooooo gonna get hers in the end.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

WooHoo, I see the guest of honor for our HAWT DATE on Saturday night lurking.    

Hey Quackers


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My lab went after some guy trying to open the screen door without being invited in....The guy had an accident  when the dog lunged at him



Koda sounds a lot bigger then he is, he has a "deep" bark.

when my mom got home from a surgery she couldnt even get out of a chair without my help, that morning she was sleeping in the chair. 3 men were looking in the window on the front door but never knocked. Koda freaked out and woke mom up, she yelled for me and i got up, they backed out our drive way and sat infront of the house, then a car backed out of the neighbours house, both cars pulled up side by side at the stop sign, rolled the windows down and talked then left.

who knows what they were doing but looking in and only seeing a lady sleeping may have looked like a easy target for them, til Koda went crazy. he jumps on the door with his paws kind of "ramming" it...im sure it spooked them and maybe changed they're minds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There you go, Yara!
> A bonafide M.D. has said get hammered for your health!




Nobody EVER  listens to me...




turtlebug said:


> WooHoo, I see the guest of honor for our HAWT DATE on Saturday night lurking.
> 
> Hey Quackers





Hiya Leah!!  Dawn and I will be wearing his and hers cheekun masks and nuttin else, will that be okay??


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Koda sounds a lot bigger then he is, he has a "deep" bark.
> 
> when my mom got home from a surgery she couldnt even get out of a chair without my help, that morning she was sleeping in the chair. 3 men were looking in the window on the front door but never knocked. Koda freaked out and woke mom up, she yelled for me and i got up, they backed out our drive way and sat infront of the house, then a car backed out of the neighbours house, both cars pulled up side by side at the stop sign, rolled the windows down and talked then left.
> 
> who knows what they were doing but looking in and only seeing a lady sleeping may have looked like a easy target for them, til Koda went crazy. he jumps on the door with his paws kind of "ramming" it...im sure it spooked them and maybe changed they're minds.



That is what I am saying...Some dogs will act differently when they fear one of the owners is in danger...Makes you wonder what they were up to....


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My lab went after some guy trying to open the screen door without being invited in....The guy had an accident  when the dog lunged at him



My daughter was out jogging with Sophie (lab/aussie shepherd mix) when some guy in a truck pulled up and started to ask her a question. She said she saw the truck driving around the neighborhood while she was out that day. Sophie let him know that he had better just keep moving . . . and he did.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Leah!!  Dawn and I will be wearing his and hers cheekun masks and nuttin else, will that be okay??




You just gotta have them for FPG as well


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> My daughter was out jogging with Sophie (lab/aussie shepherd mix) when some guy in a truck pulled up and started to ask her a question. She said she saw the truck driving around the neighborhood while she was out that day. Sophie let him know that he had better just keep moving . . . and he did.



They know,when there is trouble brewing!!!!!Funny thing is we have 4 cats and they are just as good when there is an issue,especially when my wife is not feeling well or is having pain issues,my little one will just smack me in the head to wake me up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You just gotta have them for FPG as well



I use them on all "special" occassions!!  

Wait til I break them out at PCB this weekend!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I use them on all "special" occassions!!
> 
> Wait til I break them out at PCB this weekend!!




Just remember I will be wearing my Jason mask at FPG!!!!Not that I need a mask


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Yara, you and TG ever plan on making it to a event?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Yara, you and TG ever plan on making it to a event?




see you scared'em off with your interrogation...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

shoulda gone to stewart county.... 
Still cloudy, but the corridor all the way there is clear.
Anybody wanna bet on whether a 3 foot high battery operated feeder has been knocked over this week? Please lord, let it be on my trailcam.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Yara, you and TG ever plan on making it to a event?



The next one comin up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The next one comin up.



The GON Blast or FPG?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2010)

Later good people, time to head to the hill!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just remember I will be wearing my Jason mask at FPG!!!!Not that I need a mask



sorry, bro. There is already about 8 peeps that have a Jason mask. 10-12 have chicken masks,  and there was one Freddy Kreuger. Not sure who he/she was.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Good evenin` folks. What day is it? When is this infernal weather gonna slack off? I need a break...

Hope all ya`ll are well.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> see you scared'em off with your interrogation...


aw shucks


YaraG. said:


> The next one comin up.



cool.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks. What day is it? When is this infernal weather gonna slack off? I need a break...
> 
> Hope all ya`ll are well.



Howdy Nick. hope you get a break soon, its a toaster out there.


----------



## Otis (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks. What day is it? When is this infernal weather gonna slack off? I need a break...
> 
> Hope all ya`ll are well.


Nic, I haven't left my house in two days cause of this weather.



jmfauver said:


> The GON Blast or FPG?


Hafta ask the boss....


slip said:


> aw shucks
> 
> 
> cool.


Yeah buuuuuuddy!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Otis said:


>



just mad yer name aint in red or bold yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nic, I haven't left my house in two days cause of this weather.
> 
> 
> Hafta ask the boss....
> Yeah buuuuuuddy!





I haven`t hardly been home in two days because of this weather. And ain`t had enough sleep to keep a owl happy.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` folks. What day is it? When is this infernal weather gonna slack off? I need a break...
> 
> Hope all ya`ll are well.


It's been clear all day here. Finally a day without storms. 


Otis said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, bro. There is already about 8 peeps that have a Jason mask. 10-12 have chicken masks,  and there was one Freddy Kreuger. Not sure who he/she was.




The only reason I wear the mask is I don't scarem off with my ugly face...Besides How many of them really have the name Jason?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> just mad yer name aint in red or bold yet?





Red enough?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Red enough?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

I better CHIME in 'for this one is gone.....

Howdy y'all....back to grass cuttin'


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

I see there's no vacancies at the motel!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

I opened the Driveler Hotel,come check in....Some how the first one got closed and I can't delete it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I see there's no vacancies at the motel!




How did I close it?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I opened the Driveler Hotel,come check in....Some how the first one got closed and I can't delete it



see post 991


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I see there's no vacancies at the motel!



Thanks for deleting it


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

just messin with ya Mike...I locked it for a few mins but U opened another one after that.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> just messin with ya Mike...I locked it for a few mins but U opened another one after that.



I was trying to make sure the new one was open....You killing me Bob


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

Y'all check out the bar in this hotel...I hear it's pretty snazzy!   OK...closein er down!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bueler!   Bueler?   Bueler?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

where'd everyone go?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

